# Tra un po' suonerà la sveglia



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti, sono le 4,55 e tra 5 minuti suonerà la sveglia. Mi sono svegliato presto e riflettevo su come il tempo passa velocemente. Sono passati anni da quando scoprii il tradimento, anni in cui abbiamo provato e alla fine ho gettato la spugna . Come sempre il lavoro è stato qualcosa che mi ha distratto e riempito la vita. Tra due settimane tornerò a casa per un mese, sono ansioso di vedere i miei figli ma anche di vedere la mia ex. Ha iniziato ad uscire con un uomo e sono curioso di capire come sarà il nostro rapporto: amici ? nemici? 2 persone che si ignorano? Boh.............non ne ho idea. ............ Ho anche timore del rapporto con mio figlio perchè non vorrei che si sentisse abbandonato visto che mia parti figliarà con me, staremo una settimana a NY City e poi lei andrà a studiare nel Massachusetts mentre io tornerò in Texas..... .. Molto spesso in passato è capitato di essere lontani come famiglia ma questa volta ho la sensazione che ci stiamo veramente separando che non saremo mai più quello che eravamo ...non sto parlando di coppia ma come famiglia ..Poi che i crescono figli è normale. Non so se sono stato chiaro e lucido nell' esporre


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2022)

se vi siete già separati con tua moglie, la famiglia come nido non esiste più da allora.  come concetto, ci sarà sempre, anche se ovviamente d'ora in poi le possibilità di vedersi tutti assieme saranno scarse.  specialmente se tua moglie si è già imbarcata in un'altra relazione.

spiace per la sfiga di doversi trovare all'estero


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Perché tu ti allontanavi e ti sei allontanato, ma pensavi a una “casa”. Quella casa era costituita da tua (ex) moglie e figli. Adesso non hai una casa a cui pensare.
Sei una nave senza porto.


----------



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Alla fine è quello che volevo , andare avanti. Non mi dispiace che lei esca assieme ad uno. E' l' idea che è proprio finita , che abbiamo tutti voltato pagina che mi lascia con un po' di amaro in bocca . Che aveva iniziato ad uscire con un uomo me l aveva detto per prima mia figlia, poi me l ha detto anche lei .... mi disse che stava vedendo quest' uomo e che le piaceva la sua compagnia che era simpatico e un grande burlone oltre che intelligente . Ha ragione Brunetta sul fatto che pensavo a una " casa" ma ora mi devo rendere conto che la mia casa è qui ....io qui ci sto bene , sono felice , è una bellissima esperienza  anche se a volte mi vengono momenti di nostalgia come questa mattina ..........


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Alla fine è quello che volevo , andare avanti. Non mi dispiace che lei esca assieme ad uno. E' l' idea che è proprio finita , che abbiamo tutti voltato pagina che mi lascia con un po' di amaro in bocca . Che aveva iniziato ad uscire con un uomo me l aveva detto per prima mia figlia, poi me l ha detto anche lei .... mi disse che stava vedendo quest' uomo e che le piaceva la sua compagnia che era simpatico e un grande burlone oltre che intelligente . Ha ragione Brunetta sul fatto che pensavo a una " casa" ma ora mi devo rendere conto che la mia casa è qui ....io qui ci sto bene , sono felice , è una bellissima esperienza  anche se a volte mi vengono momenti di nostalgia come questa mattina ..........


Lì è home?


----------



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lì è casa?


lo sta diventando , mi sento bene qui ...............


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Ma hai una relazione?


----------



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Mi sono integrato molto bene . Ho una villetta in zona residenziale e come nei film sono stato accolto , trovato simpatico , affidabile , e invitato alle feste che gli abitanti del gruppo di case fanno quasi settimanalmente . Ne organizzai una pure io . Questo gruppo di amici organizzò una quattro giorni in Utah e fui inviato. Premetto che le donne sposate si stanno dando da fare per accasarmi anche se a  volte le trovo invadenti e inopportune ma sono così e così me le devo tenere anche perchè alla fine pensano che sia importante che abbia un affetto e quindi quello cge fanno lo fanno a fin di bene .A questa gita partecipavano tutte coppie meno io e fu inviata una amica di una di loro . Fortunatamente all' ultimo momento non venne . Per ora sto bene così : avere amici e nutrire la mia curiosità . Dopo qualche settimana la incontrai emi accorsi che è veramente una donna piacevole, naturalmente divorziata ( solo una volta )  di origine iraniana , di origine perchè  i  nonni erano persiani , i  genitori sono Usa , laureata l' equivalente di assistente sociale   E' una donna molto bella , per me esotica e anche se laica formata alla lontana da una cultura millenaria . Non è la mia fidanzata se è quello che vuoi sapere però è una donna che mi affascina  a cui piaccio ........ a cui mi piace pensare


----------



## Carola (30 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, sono le 4,55 e tra 5 minuti suonerà la sveglia. Mi sono svegliato presto e riflettevo su come il tempo passa velocemente. Sono passati anni da quando scoprii il tradimento, anni in cui abbiamo provato e alla fine ho gettato la spugna . Come sempre il lavoro è stato qualcosa che mi ha distratto e riempito la vita. Tra due settimane tornerò a casa per un mese, sono ansioso di vedere i miei figli ma anche di vedere la mia ex. Ha iniziato ad uscire con un uomo e sono curioso di capire come sarà il nostro rapporto: amici ? nemici? 2 persone che si ignorano? Boh.............non ne ho idea. ............ Ho anche timore del rapporto con mio figlio perchè non vorrei che si sentisse abbandonato visto che mia parti figliarà con me, staremo una settimana a NY City e poi lei andrà a studiare nel Massachusetts mentre io tornerò in Texas..... .. Molto spesso in passato è capitato di essere lontani come famiglia ma questa volta ho la sensazione che ci stiamo veramente separando che non saremo mai più quello che eravamo ...non sto parlando di coppia ma come famiglia ..Poi che i crescono figli è normale. Non so se sono stato chiaro e lucido nell' esporre


Ciao Franco

capisco molto bene la tua sensazione
Ma davvero la comprendo
ogni tanto ho un che di nostalgico posizionato al centro dello stomaco

Il mio ex marito e 'via da anni
Mia figlia grande studia via anche se devo dire rientra spesso
Un altro e tornato dal Canada ma è prossimo a andare
Uno tanto piccolo non e più e tra un attimo inizierà a girare se dovesse fare scelte analoghe ai fratelli

Il nido non so se dirti  esista ancora o se me la voglio raccontare
certo non siamo nella norma manco dei separati con tutti sti spostamenti ai quali x altro siamo sempre stati abituati

però posso dirti che qualcosa di forte ancora c'è tra noi
Ci confrontiamo quasi tutti i gg abbaimo un gruppo what app dove si decide si affronta si gioisce x successi ecc dei figli e a volte anche nostri
Certo nn ela stessa cosa ma c'è di peggio
Recentemente mio ex è stato qui siamo stati fuori a pranzo cena tutti e 5 ed è stato comunque bello al punto che io gli ho detto che noi per lui ci saremo sempre e lui ha risposto che è molto bello stare insieme e che lo sa
A volte mi sembra così solo anche se è un uomo di successo corteggiato e con una vita non certo noiosa e deprimente

forse in alcune vite ci sono tante vite e la nostra e andata così
ma ciò non toglie che si possa essere ancora complici e volersi bene e ai figli non può fare che del bene tutto questo anche in situazioni non proprio standard come sono le nostre

che poi magari nn tutte le famiglie nella norma sono altrettanto "sul pezzo" come dire

un abbraccio

Texas  la storia della scuola mi ha massacrata 🥹


----------



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao Franco
> 
> capisco molto bene la tua sensazione
> Ma davvero la comprensione
> ...


Hai centrato tutto. Sono ansioso per quello che ci attenderà, non è un problema che lei esca si veda con un altro uomo ma è il fatto che questo possa minare l equilibrio instabile a cui siamo arrivati che mi mette ansia . E poi mio figlio ... con mia figlia qui in USA non vorrei che lui si allontanasse che possa pensare che mia figlia è più importante di lui ......... vorrei che anche lui venga a NY con noi ma non vuole lasciare la mamma sola ......un po' mi incolpa di non essere riuscito a perdonare


----------



## Koala (30 Maggio 2022)

Non devi fartene una colpa se non sei riuscito a perdonare, tuo figlio non so quanti anni ha, ma prima o poi lascerà anche lui quel nido e la mamma resterà comunque sola, o anche no… non tutto va sempre come l’avevamo immaginato, bisogna adattarsi alle novità e pare che tutti lo state facendo bene, anche se tu da tradito, hai faticato un po’ in più… ho sorriso quando ho letto che i tuoi vicini volevano presentarti un’amica, tu sei pronto a questa nuova conoscenza o valuti l’idea di stare un po’ da solo?


----------



## lolapal (30 Maggio 2022)

Ciao @francoff tutto sommato i tuoi pensieri mi sembrano un momento positivo: credo che tu stia continuando a elaborare quello che è successo alla vostra famiglia e a iniziare a pensare a delle strategie per continuare a costruire dei nuovi equilibri. I pensieri che hai nei confronti di questa nuova donna sono un altro tassello che si inserisce nell'elaborazione e nell'andare avanti, pensando anche a te stesso.

Se ho capito bene, tu sei emigrato negli USA mentre la tua ex moglie e i tuoi figli sono in Italia, e mi sembra che comunque il tuo trasferimento sia abbastanza definitivo. Quindi immagino che con i tuoi figli hai dei contatti virtuali, che saranno anche regolati dal fuso orario.

Personalmente, ho sempre scisso la mia relazione con Marito in due relazioni, quella di coppia e quella di genitori, cercando di non far entrare troppo l'una nell'altra. Considerando che la relazione di coppia ormai è finita da tempo, quella che ci resta è quella di genitori, ma comunque, con Figlia ognuno dei due ha creato una sua propria relazione. Io penso che in qualche modo dovresti lasciar andare l'immagine della "famiglia classica" e aprire a nuovi scenari, realizzando un tuo rapporto unico con tuo figlio, svincolato da quello con sua madre, in questa situazione attuale, che prevede anche nuovi partner per te e per la tua ex moglie. E la tua ex moglie dovrebbe magari fare altrettanto... non so che tipo di rapporto abbiate, ma se ti ha raccontato di questa sua nuova relazione, penso che possiate parlare apertamente di come gestire le vostre nuove vite nei confronti dei vostri figli, e far capire al figlio maschio che, se vuole, quando sarà il momento, potrà anche lui lasciare il nido, perché la mamma non è sola, ha anche te ancora, in un altro modo, diverso...


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Franco
> ...


Scusa, ma tua figlia va a NY e tu in Texas, non è che alla fine vivrete insieme. Ognuno ha fatto scelte che hanno portato nello stesso continente.
Perché dici vorresti tuo figlio lì, mi sembra che tu voglia in qualche modo sottrarre i figli a tua moglie usando l'esperienza all'estero.
A pelle mi hai dato questa sensazione, non bella.
Spero tanto che tuo figlio faccia una scelta consapevole e ti dirò in questo momento mi sembra il più corretto.


----------



## Carola (30 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Franco
> ...


capisco anche lui e L idea della mamma in Italia eh
Però iniziò a pensare che doveva andare così per alcuni di noi
Anche a causa di ste vite un po' fuori dalla norma che non sempre aiutano
Anche se vediamo qui sopra che anche chi vive cic to cic poi si tradisce e manda  avanti la baracca come una società anche con momenti piacevoli x carità
Vedi un po' adesso che rientri ...
I tuoi figli se voi siete sereni lo saranno e il ragazzo capirà da solo più avanti che scelte fare
Sono sincera se i miei raggiungessero tutti il papà ci rimarrei un po male ma nn perché da lui ma perché distanti tutti
Mi fa meno strano distanti  in giro per il mondo
Non fosse continente e numero di figli potrei pensare che sei mio ex


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sono integrato molto bene . Ho una villetta in zona residenziale e come nei film sono stato accolto , trovato simpatico , affidabile , e invitato alle feste che gli abitanti del gruppo di case fanno quasi settimanalmente . Ne organizzai una pure io . Questo gruppo di amici organizzò una quattro giorni in Utah e fui inviato. Premetto che le donne sposate si stanno dando da fare per accasarmi anche se a  volte le trovo invadenti e inopportune ma sono così e così me le devo tenere anche perchè alla fine pensano che sia importante che abbia un affetto e quindi quello cge fanno lo fanno a fin di bene .A questa gita partecipavano tutte coppie meno io e fu inviata una amica di una di loro . Fortunatamente all' ultimo momento non venne . Per ora sto bene così : avere amici e nutrire la mia curiosità . Dopo qualche settimana la incontrai emi accorsi che è veramente una donna piacevole, naturalmente divorziata ( solo una volta )  di origine iraniana , di origine perchè  i  nonni erano persiani , i  genitori sono Usa , laureata l' equivalente di assistente sociale   E' una donna molto bella , per me esotica e anche se laica formata alla lontana da una cultura millenaria . Non è la mia fidanzata se è quello che vuoi sapere però è una donna che mi affascina  a cui piaccio ........ a cui mi piace pensare


Ma... scopate?


P.S. La tipica vita americana mi fa orrore.


----------



## Carola (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta la tocca piano


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Brunetta la tocca piano


----------



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma... scopate?
> 
> 
> P.S. La tipica vita americana mi fa orrore.


Per ora no non scopiamo.... Sai che mi ha stupito una domanda così da te? Comunque ti voglio bene Brunetta


----------



## francoff (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tua figlia va a NY e tu in Texas, non è che alla fine vivrete insieme. Ognuno ha fatto scelte che hanno portato nello stesso continente.
> Perché dici vorresti tuo figlio lì, mi sembra che tu voglia in qualche modo sottrarre i figli a tua moglie usando l'esperienza all'estero.
> A pelle mi hai dato questa sensazione, non bella.
> Spero tanto che tuo figlio faccia una scelta consapevole e ti dirò in questo momento mi sembra il più corretto.


Hai capito male. Ma non voglio assolutamente fare del male o togliere a nessuno. Voglio il bene dei miei figli e anche della loro mamma. In tutto questo casino solo una volta mi sono visto fare una cosa contro di lei : quando anni fa non le dissi dei markers tumorali. Lei scopri le analisi e ci rimase male capi' che volevo punirla. Ma fu l unica volta. Voglio che mio figlio sia libero di fare quello che desidera senza condizionamenti senza sentirsi il tutore della mamma. Lei è stata, lei è, e lei sarà sempre il mio grande amore.... è entrata nel mio cuore anni fa e non ne è mai uscita.... lei lo sa. Purtroppo non saremo più una coppia ma l amore che provo per lei non è mai diminuito....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Per ora no non scopiamo.... Sai che mi ha stupito una domanda così da te? Comunque ti voglio bene Brunetta


Sarebbe auspicabile


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai capito male. Ma non voglio assolutamente fare del male o togliere a nessuno. Voglio il bene dei miei figli e anche della loro mamma. In tutto questo casino solo una volta mi sono visto fare una cosa contro di lei : quando anni fa non le dissi dei markers tumorali. Lei scopri le analisi e ci rimase male capi' che volevo punirla. Ma fu l unica volta. Voglio che mio figlio sia libero di fare quello che desidera senza condizionamenti senza sentirsi il tutore della mamma. Lei è stata, lei è, e lei sarà sempre il mio grande amore.... è entrata nel mio cuore anni fa e non ne è mai uscita.... lei lo sa. Purtroppo non saremo più una coppia ma l amore che provo per lei non è mai diminuito....


si certi amori non finiscono

Ps: non voelvo  citare nessuna canzone


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai capito male. Ma non voglio assolutamente fare del male o togliere a nessuno. Voglio il bene dei miei figli e anche della loro mamma. In tutto questo casino solo una volta mi sono visto fare una cosa contro di lei : quando anni fa non le dissi dei markers tumorali. Lei scopri le analisi e ci rimase male capi' che volevo punirla. Ma fu l unica volta. Voglio che mio figlio sia libero di fare quello che desidera senza condizionamenti senza sentirsi il tutore della mamma. Lei è stata, lei è, e lei sarà sempre il mio grande amore.... è entrata nel mio cuore anni fa e non ne è mai uscita.... lei lo sa. Purtroppo non saremo più una coppia ma l amore che provo per lei non è mai diminuito....


è quel......vorrei che anche lui venisse a NY .........che stona molto rispetto alle altre considerazioni.

La tua ex moglie sta iniziando un nuovo percorso con un'altra persona , tua figlia si sposta nella tua zona e quel senso di famiglia sgretolata sembrerebbe che al vuoi ricostruire in qualche modo intorno.

Sai quando ti leggo c'è sempre un qualcosa che mi stona, da sempre non so a pelle .....non ti sento sincero


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è quel......vorrei che anche lui venisse a NY .........che stona molto rispetto alle altre considerazioni.
> 
> La tua ex moglie sta iniziando un nuovo percorso con un'altra persona , tua figlia si sposta nella tua zona e quel senso di famiglia sgretolata sembrerebbe che al vuoi ricostruire in qualche modo intorno.
> 
> Sai quando ti leggo c'è sempre un qualcosa che mi stona, da sempre non so a pelle .....non ti sento sincero


Capisco quello che percepisci.
Lo percepisco anch’io. Ma credo che sia un rifiuto verso se stesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco quello che percepisci.
> Lo percepisco anch’io. Ma credo che sia un rifiuto verso se stesso.


in che senso rifiuto verso se stesso


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in che senso rifiuto verso se stesso


Forse c’è qualcosa dentro di sé che non dice a se stesso, più che a noi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse c’è qualcosa dentro di sé che non dice a se stesso, più che a noi.


a me trapela ancora un senso di vendetta, e ora che la ex moglie si sta rifacendo una vita , la considerazione che la punizione si è ritorta contro.


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me trapela ancora un senso di vendetta, e ora che la ex moglie si sta rifacendo una vita , la considerazione che la punizione si è ritorta contro.


ma io non credo penso si tratti solo un po' di umana e comprensibile gelosia
Uno non cambia vita così allontanandosi anche dai figli ...

cosa x altro cheai maschi riesce io non ci sarei riuscita mai non so ma non è un giudizio solo una constatazione
Un conto nn avessi di che cibarli ma vivere così distante no


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me trapela ancora un senso di vendetta, e ora che la ex moglie si sta rifacendo una vita , la considerazione che la punizione si è ritorta contro.


più che vendetta direi gelosia, visto che ha scritto che l'ama ancora


----------



## francoff (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è quel......vorrei che anche lui venga a NY .........che stona molto rispetto alle altre considerazioni.
> 
> La tua ex moglie sta iniziando un nuovo percorso con un'altra persona , tua figlia si sposta nella tua zona e quel senso di famiglia sgretolata sembrerebbe che al vuoi ricostruire in qualche modo intorno.
> 
> Sai quando ti leggo c'è sempre un qualcosa che mi stona, da sempre non so a pelle .....non ti sento sincero


mi spiace che tu abbia questa sensazione di me però che vuoi che ti dica.............riguardo a NY era riferito alla vacanza di una settimana io e mia figlia e mipiacerebbe venisse anche lui ,  prima di andare ognuno per la sua strada , non che anche lui si stabilisca  qui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che vendetta direi gelosia, visto che ha scritto che l'ama ancora


la vendetta la vedo nel portarsi i figli vicino a lui.

No gelosia non la vedo, la separazione l'ha voluta lui e l'ho sempre vista come una sorta di castigo.

Anche la scelta di andare all'estero. Non l'ho ami sentita come una ripartenza ,unnuovo inizio per lui, ma un qualcosa che si ritorceva contro gli altri.

Oh però è una mia sensazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

@francoff  non te ne avere a male , ma c'è qualcosa  che non mi convince


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma io non credo penso si tratti solo un po' di umana e comprensibile gelosia
> Uno non cambia vita così allontanandosi anche dai figli ...
> 
> cosa x altro cheai maschi riesce io non ci sarei riuscita mai non so ma non è un giudizio solo una constatazione
> Un conto nn avessi di che cibarli ma vivere così distante no



  dire nostalgia non gelosia


----------



## francoff (31 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma io non credo penso si tratti solo un po' di umana e comprensibile gelosia
> Uno non cambia vita così allontanandosi anche dai figli...
> 
> cosa x altro cheai maschi riesce io non ci sarei mai non so ma non è riuscito solo un giudizio una constatazione
> Un conto nn avessi di che cibarli ma vivere così distante no


io ho sempre vissuto così per me è normale , quando sono stato in ufficio in sede mi sono sentito rinchiuso . Questa vita mi piace ....come piace a tuo marito: la sfida , i problemi , il dover ogni volta rimettersi in gioco e poi alla fine riuscire.....ti fa sentire vivo. Frequentare persone di ogni dove ...


----------



## francoff (31 Maggio 2022)

vi saluto oggi avrò riunione interminabile


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> io ho sempre vissuto così per me è normale , quando sono stato in ufficio in sede mi sono sentito rinchiuso . Questa vita mi piace ....come piace a tuo marito: la sfida , i problemi , il dover ogni volta rimettersi in gioco e poi alla fine riuscire.....ti fa sentire vivo. Frequentare persone di ogni dove ...


Ecco. Tu hai sempre “tradito” trovando la tua validazione nel ruolo lavorativo, a scapito della coppia e della famiglia. E continui a farlo. Ti fa piacere che tua figlia faccia la stessa cosa perché conferma il tuo stile di vita e perché ti fa percepire normale la dispersione del nucleo famigliare per altri interessi di realizzazione personale.


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma io non credo penso si tratti solo un po' di umana e comprensibile gelosia
> ...


Ma certo che lo è
Però è difficilmente conciliabile con la famiglia a meno che la donna o diciamo la parte che non fa sta vita si metta anima in pace e segua L altro/a o si adatti a stare da sola a casa e smazzarsi  tutto e tutti .. ahia che poi arriva L voglia di un po' di leggerezza e 

perche tante ne conosco coppie con vite come le nostre e tanto le mogli qui .. ehm ehm
Anche a me piace quel tipo di vita lo ma avendo  deciso di avere figli un po' ci si limita tutto non si può avere e se si vuole le famiglie spesso saltano
È innegabile


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma io non credo penso si tratti solo un po' di umana e comprensibile gelosia
> ...


comunque si uguale a mio ex marito e come lui fai sta vita perché a casa  c'è sempre stata lei ...che a d'un certo punto qualcosa però non ha funzionato

abbastanza egoista come atteggiamento tipico di chi poi riesce nella vita
Ti piace e tutto il resto o mi segue o saluti
Nn credo che ci sia gente a cui nn piacerebbe avere stimoli da esperienze così ma ripeto basta nn mettere su famiglia e si è liberi come L aria


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Tu hai sempre “tradito” trovando la tua validazione nel ruolo lavorativo, a scapito della coppia e della famiglia. E continui a farlo. Ti fa piacere che tua figlia faccia la stessa cosa perché conferma il tuo stile di vita e perché ti fa percepire normale la dispersione del nucleo famigliare per altri interessi di realizzazione personale.


Ancheb la psicologa disse a mio e lei tradisce da sempre proprio nel senso che hai detto tu e lui fece spallucce
Ora sua sorella e stata tradita dal marito 
Sua sorella e la versione femminile di francoff e del mio ex

mio ex ha avutoil coraggio di dire che lei se l'è cercata perché troppo dedita alla carriera ed era inevitabile
Io L ho guardato interrogandomi se ci fa o si ci e ' sembrava parlasse di noi 

lui ha solo detto che quelli come loro poi si ritrovano così


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ancheb la psicologa disse a mio e lei tradisce da sempre proprio nel senso che hai detto tu e lui fece spallucce
> Ora sua sorella e stata tradita dal marito
> Sua sorella e la versione femminile di francoff e del mio ex
> 
> ...


Il problema è considerare quel tipo di realizzazione non solo un diritto, ma un dovere. 
Non è solo Etta a non avere chiara la propria scala di priorità.
Succede che la tensione a quel tipo di successo sia di entrambi, ma senza la consapevolezza delle conseguenze pratiche e relazionali.


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è considerare quel tipo di realizzazione non solo un diritto, ma un dovere.
> Non è solo Etta a non avere chiara la propria scala di priorità.
> Succede che la tensione a quel tipo di successo sia di entrambi, ma senza la consapevolezza delle conseguenze pratiche e relazionali.


ma loro la scala L hanno ed è questo tipo di vita poi chi mi ama mi segua

mio ex riesce a stare lontanto dai figli x mesi negli anni più belli e delicati feancoff pure
x me sarebbe inimmaginabile e così x molti di noi
Ma hanno altre priorità semplicemente questo
Se la mia azienda mi dicesse vai a Singapore x il doppio dello stipendio ma senza portare i ragazzi no Mai
X un anno magari ma non credo
X loro è diverso il mio ex non ha il minimo senso di nostalgia se non qnd appare qui nei dintorni poi riparte e si riabitua...

ed è sereno qui ci sono io loro sono bravi studiano non danno problemi almeno x ora
Se avesse avuto un figlio drogato o anoressica o altre problematiche  se ne sarebbe occupato di più o sarebbe stato via con meno entusiasmo ? E chi può dirlo ?

e andata bene tutti sereni e ciau bale


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma loro la scala L hanno ed è questo tipo di vita poi chi mi ama mi segua
> 
> mio ex riesce a stare lontanto dai figli x mesi negli anni più belli e delicati feancoff pure
> x me sarebbe inimmaginabile e così x molti di noi
> ...


I tuoi figli dimostrano che basta un genitore presente e può rassicurare chi non si separa per i figli.
Io soffro tuttora per la lontananza dei figli. Cerco di dirlo a loro il meno possibile.
Poi non so se riesco. Mi è venuto in mente un filmato (erano le prime telecamere) che avevamo fatto a mia figlia intorno all’anno. Mio marito mi aveva raccomandato di non baciarla in continuazione perché il risultato sarebbe stato melenso. Mi sono impegnata. Quando ho visto il filmato  ho visto che la baciavo in continuazione con parole dolci . Altro che melenso, da diabete immediato .
Quindi magari adesso credo di mostrare distacco, ma non riesco


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tuoi figli dimostrano che basta un genitore presente e può rassicurare chi non si separa per i figli.
> Io soffro tuttora per la lontananza dei figli. Cerco di dirlo a loro il meno possibile.
> Poi non so se riesco. Mi è venuto in mente un filmato (erano le prime telecamere) che avevamo fatto a mia figlia intorno all’anno. Mio marito mi aveva raccomandato di non baciarla in continuazione perché il risultato sarebbe stato melenso. Mi sono impegnata. Quando ho visto il filmato  ho visto che la baciavo in continuazione con parole dolci . Altro che melenso, da diabete immediato .
> Quindi magari adesso credo di mostrare distacco, ma non riesco


i miei figli si mami sono fatta un grand culo e sono stata anche fortunata
Sono stata anche brava a coinvolgere sempre il padre ho mandato più foto io sulla chat noi 5 che Helmut Newton ho condiviso scelte passaggi ma una fatica immane
Hanno anche un certo benessere che forse non so giustifica ai loro
Occhi in parte la scelta del padre

potevano anche venire su viziati e pretenziosi cavalcando L onda e così non E stato
Vero anche che hanno Tanto ma diciamo che sono low profile su molte cose x dire la femmina chiede poco o niente sono io a volte ad insistere x frivolezze

cmw anche io li baciavo e li bacio a ncora e due sono oltre il metro e 85
La femmina invece appena puoi nel lettone con me 

ma chi se ne frega sarò smelensa e amen
Anche con il cane sono così


----------



## francoff (31 Maggio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma loro la scala L hanno ed è questo tipo di vita poi chi mi ama mi segua
> 
> mio ex riesce a stare lontanto dai figli x mesi negli anni più belli e delicati feancoff pure
> x me sarebbe imimmaginabile e così x molti di noi
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi costa molta fatica ammetterlo e di persona non lo farei mai , ma quello che hai affermato è gran parte vero


È quello che dicevo


----------



## Carola (31 Maggio 2022)

E ci ho vissuto tot anni  con uno  così


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> E ci ho vissuto tot anni  con uno  così


ma anche tu alla fine hai trovato un uomo più presente, diciamo che è la logica conseguenza .

Per questo dico che francoff non ha sempre detto tutto


----------



## Carola (1 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma anche tu alla fine hai trovato un uomo più presente, diciamo che è la logica conseguenza .
> 
> Per questo dico che francoff non ha sempre detto tutto


mai ho trovato una relazione normale finalmente
Il mio attuale compagno e'imprenditore vi lascio immaginare adesso i caisni che hanno i salti mortali e quanto lavori
Ha  avuto  occasioni di Emirati ecc expo ecc o Singapore ma non lasciare suo figlio
Certo non guadagna quanto avrebbe guadagnato ma fa tutto ciò che vuole e prima di suo figlio faceva il dirigente in giro x il mondo è stata o in Australia nel usa ha assaggiato quel tipo di vita e l amava e trovava stimolante ma con un figlio  non vuole...

ci sono teste e teste
Cuori e cuori
Inutile chi nasce tondo nn muore quadrato

però i segnali c erano tutti nel mio e x a volte uno nn vuole vedere o e troppo preso o ha anche un che di affascinare anche le prime volte che si andava via poi alla lunga anche tu devo nascerci un po' gheisa volta a seguire L uomo
Tante sono felici in quel ruolo 
Ma tante sbroccano anche


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> mai ho trovato una relazione normale finalmente
> Il mio attuale compagno e'imprenditore vi lascio immaginare adesso i caisni che hanno i salti mortali e quanto lavori
> Ha  avuto  occasioni di Emirati ecc expo ecc o Singapore ma non lasciare suo figlio
> Certo non guadagna quanto avrebbe guadagnato ma fa tutto ciò che vuole e prima di suo figlio faceva il dirigente in giro x il mondo è stata o in Australia nel usa ha assaggiato quel tipo di vita e l amava e trovava stimolante ma con un figlio  non vuole...
> ...


Alla lunga anche la geisha, si stanca. 
Un marito assente, anche se porta a casa molti soldini, è comunque non presente nella relazione matrimoniale


----------



## Carola (1 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alla lunga anche la geisha, si stanca.
> Un marito assente, anche se porta a casa molti soldini, è comunque non presente nella relazione matrimoniale


dioende se la geisha pensa al ritorno economico e alla libertà che ha da una relazione così e ke va bene ha trovato la soluzione a molte cose 
Alcune mie conoscenze non si sarebbero mai separata da un marito come il mio
Lontanto
Non rompe
Non geloso
Manda a casa dei bei soldi
La geisha non lavora .. eccecc
Triste ? Dipende sempre da cosa uno desidera


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> dioende se la geisha pensa al ritorno economico e alla libertà che ha da una relazione così e ke va bene ha trovato la soluzione a molte cose
> Alcune mie conoscenze non si sarebbero mai separata da un marito come il mio
> Lontanto
> Non rompe
> ...


E sono fedeli, secondo te?


----------



## Carola (1 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E sono fedeli, secondo te?


ma va !


----------



## francoff (23 Giugno 2022)

Se devo essere sincero sono un po' deluso dalle tue conclusioni . La mia ex non è mai stata la concubina annoiata, oltre ai figli, quando eravamo via era sempre impegnata in varie attività, specialmente di volontariato, che la tenevano viva e occupata. Trovo determinate considerazioni una assoluta e gratuita mancanza di  rispetto nei suoi confronti. Eravamo  in Italia quando mi tradì e andavo in Marocco qualche giorno ogni 2 mesi. Non stava con me per i soldi in quanto lei proviene da una famiglia facoltosa e non ha certo bisogno del mio denaro per vivere bene, forse è il contrario per vivere bene. Le tue esperienze personali sono le tue esperienze personali e basta. Questo per chiarire. La prossima settimana tornerò a casa e a parte i figli starei qui . Io e la donna di origini iraniane ci siamo avvicinati molto. Faremo un we assieme prima che io parta, ha trovato una ragazza che le guardi i figli per cui staremo 2 giorni sempre assieme. Poi quando tornerò faremo il punto su dove siamo e su dove vogliamo andare .


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero sono un po' deluso dalle vostre conclusioni . La mia ex non è mai stata la concubina annoiata, oltre ai figli , quando eravamo via era sempre impegnata in varie attività , specialmente di volontariato , che la tenevano viva e occupata . Trovo certe vostre considerazioni una assoluta e gratuita mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti . Lei mi tradì quando eravamo in Italia e andavo in Marocco qualche giorno ogni 2 mesi. Non stava con me per i soldi in quanto lei proviene da una famiglia facoltosa e non ha certo bisogno del mio stipendio per vivere bene , forse è il contrario .  Le vostre esperienze personali sono le vostre esperienze personali e basta . Questo per chiarire . La prossima settimana tornerò a casa  e a parte i figli starei qui . *Io e la donna di origini iraniane ci siamo avvicinati molto. Faremo un we assieme prima che io parta , ha trovato una ragazza che le guardi i figli  per cui staremo 2 giorni sempre assieme *. Poi quando tornerò faremo il punto su dove siamo e su dove vogliamo andare .


Smutandala!


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Le vostre esperienze personali sono le vostre esperienze personali e basta .


Quello che dico sempre pure io ahimè.


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincero sono un po' deluso dalle tue conclusioni . La mia ex non è mai stata la concubina annoiata, oltre ai figli, quando eravamo via era sempre impegnata in varie attività, specialmente di volontariato, che la tenevano viva e occupata. Trovo determinate considerazioni una assoluta e gratuita mancanza di  rispetto nei suoi confronti. Eravamo  in Italia quando mi tradì e andavo in Marocco qualche giorno ogni 2 mesi. Non stava con me per i soldi in quanto lei proviene da una famiglia facoltosa e non ha certo bisogno del mio denaro per vivere bene, forse è il contrario per vivere bene. Le tue esperienze personali sono le tue esperienze personali e basta. Questo per chiarire. La prossima settimana tornerò a casa e a parte i figli starei qui . Io e la donna di origini iraniane ci siamo avvicinati molto. Faremo un we assieme prima che io parta, ha trovato una ragazza che le guardi i figli per cui staremo 2 giorni sempre assieme. Poi quando tornerò faremo il punto su dove siamo e su dove vogliamo andare .


ma se la tua era una riposta a me non ho mai detto che la tua ex fosse ne gheisa ne attaccata a te x i soldi
Che ne so
Dico che la maggior parte delle donne che ho frequentato in contesti dove il marito era tanto assente non erano felici e accettavano per i più svariati motivi
x alcune anche il fatto di nn essere economicamente indipendenti influiva e non poco
Ad alcune stava anche bene stare sole x farsi gli affari propri ch e fosse un amico delle amiche delle passioni
Questa è stata la mia esperienza in materia

poi lo hai detto anche tu che sei un egoista poche righe sopra e se ti sta bene lontanto dai tuoi figli così tanto buona per te :felice te felice la tua ex ognuno con proprie storie e si va avanti come tutti meglio di tanti ecc ecc
Io x come sono fatt nn potrei mai vivere lontanto dai ragazzi e mi stupisce davvero chi riesce a farlo ma guarda la mamam  di tree gemelle ex compagne di basket di mia figlia vive da anni a ny le ragazze qui le vede due volte all anno da qnd hanno 13 anni ..
Lei è una mega manger nel settore del lusso e mai avrebbe rinunciato  a tale posizione 
Anche lei felice con nuovo compagno anche lei tradita da ex marito qnd era ancora in Italia
X cui ...

di storie c e ne sono tante

e L unica cosa che ho capito e che la gente vuole sentirsi dire cosa vuole
Ma tutti eh .. 
Buona vacanza !


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma se la tua era una riposta a me non ho mai detto che la tua ex fosse ne gheisa ne attaccata a te xi soldi
> Che ne so
> Dico che la maggior parte delle donne che ho frequentato in concorso dove il marito era tanto assente non erano felici e accettavano per i più svariati motivi
> x alcune anche il fatto di nn essere economicamente indipendenti influenza e non poco
> ...


Cosa c'entrano i figli, il mio egoismo la grande manager? Ho scritto che associare la parola geisha a mia exmoglie perché è quello che hai fatto, lo trovo gratuito e irrispettoso. Se tu lo sei stata lo sei stata tu non la mia ex. Mi puoi dire quello vuoi tranquilla non è per me che sono intervenuto.


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2022)

Se io fossi stato al tuo posto avrei fatto solo una cosa : mi sarei scusato


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Se io fossi stato al tuo posto avrei fatto solo una cosa : mi sarei scusato


Ma  tu hai la coda di paglia  scuse un piffero !

Dove avrei scritto tua moglie o la moglie di francoff e' gheisa??
Rileggiti bene i miei interventi si parlava di donne che X seguire uomo si mettono i loro desideri aspirazioni ambizioni in tesca x stare appresso alla realizzazione lavorativa del compagno 
Leggi bene  non ho detto che si trattasse del caso specifico della tua ex moglie ! Ne di me che ho scelto altro 
Leggi bene prima di accusare nonnSi orlava di tua moglie mandi donne in generale tu hai associato lei 

E comunque alla fine il risultato è che lei si è stufata di cosa gli offerivi tu o ha avuto bisogno di altro e di altro  di cui era presa indipendentemente da come tu la vedessi felice e realizzata con le sue cose 

anche io all estero  facevo volontariato x riempirmi un Esistenza che non sentivo mia

"i segnali c erano tutti nel mio e x a volte uno nn vuole vedere o e troppo preso o ha anche un che di affascinare anche le prime volte che si andava via poi alla lunga anche tu devo nascerci un po' gheisa volta a seguire L uomo"

Saluti


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2022)

E qnd scrivi di tuo figlio che forse non viene all estero x sua mamma magari vuole darle quella vicinanza che non le hai dato tu !
tanto fico nel lavoro e a raccattare stimoli in giro x il mondo di cui hai così fortemente e bisogno 
Ma nn mettete su famiglia  allora e fate quel cazzo che vi pare no ?


----------



## francoff (25 Giugno 2022)

Cara carola, pensi di sapere tutto ma in realtà non sai nulla : la mia ex sarebbe venuta qui di corsa tu e lei siete diverse, le tue esperienze e le tue motivazioni sono tue non sue. I nostri problemi sono sorti quando entrambi a casa. Lei si è sempre sentita appagata e apprezzata quando eravamo via ed era felice. Lo dice sempre quando si parla di quando eravamo in giro. Quindi non metterle problematiche tue che non c entrare addosso e te l ho scritto più e più volte ma tu non capisci. Lei è diversa da te, tu sei una parvenu' opportunista, classista e attenta al soldo. Hai mollato il tuo ex solo quando hai trovato l'imprenditore, il cummenda, altrimenti staresti ancora li a fare la gheisa facendoti scopare di nascosto perché il torello non è di classe sociale adeguata.


----------



## ologramma (25 Giugno 2022)

Non so ma credo che Carola o ...... Ha un lavoro ottimo che gli permette un bel tenore di vita  sommato all'assegno per i figli che gli passa il merito ,c'è la farebbe anche da sola ,solo che con l'altro è stata una cosa lunga e poi fammelo ricordare suo marito sempre fuori e non la scopava da anni quindi situazione diversa dalla tua.
Scritto io ma forse doveva farlo Carola VB se ho sbagliato mi correggerà lei .


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Cara carola, pensi di sapere tutto ma in realtà non sai nulla : la mia ex sarebbe venuta qui di corsa tu e lei siete diverse, le tue esperienze e le tue motivazioni sono tue non sue. I nostri problemi sono sorti quando entrambi a casa. Lei si è sempre sentita appagata e apprezzata quando eravamo via ed era felice. Lo dice sempre quando si parla di quando eravamo in giro. Quindi non metterle problematiche tue che non c entrare addosso e te l ho scritto più e più volte ma tu non capisci. Lei è diversa da te, tu sei una parvenu' opportunista, classista e attenta al soldo. Hai mollato il tuo ex solo quando hai trovato l'imprenditore, il cummenda, altrimenti staresti ancora li a fare la gheisa facendoti scopare di nascosto perché il torello non è di classe sociale adeguata.


che brutta persona non ti facevo così
Il mio attuale compagno non e nessun commenda ma un uomo che tu non potresti neanche pulirgli le suole delle scarpe guadagna un terzo del mio ex  ma proprio non ha nulla da invidiargli non c entrano nulla come persone figlio  di operai che si è fatto da solo e chi qui dentor ci ha conosciuti lo sa molto bene 
Poi nn ho bisogno dei soldi di altri e non perché ne abbia di famiglia ma ho uno stipendio decorso di mio anche se non da nababbi

tanto diversa da me la tua  ex na si è fatta scopare mentre tu eri presente peggio ancora vuol dire che nemmeno ha la giustificazione dell assenza segno che non sie poi sta meraviglia di uomo che vai raccontandoti qui sopra tutto tronfiò delle tue misere conquiste internazionali  e realizzazioni professionali qnd hai perso unica cosa che poteva contare qualcosa e cioè quella donna che tanto decanti e poi te la sei fatta fottere in tutti i sensi
oltretutto ha sofferto e non poco nel chiudere quelle storia arrivando a piangere nel lasciarlo era molto più coinvolta di una semplice scopata esattamente come me

il mio ex vede molto più di te i figli e mai si sognerebbe di venire a scrivere qui sopra tutto tronfiòcome te delle tue scelte e del timore di portare via i ragazzi



ologramma ha detto:


> Non so ma credo che Carola o ...... Ha un lavoro ottimo che gli permette un bel tenore di vita  sommato all'assegno per i figli che gli passa il merito ,c'è la farebbe anche da sola ,solo che con l'altro è stata una cosa lunga e poi fammelo ricordare suo marito sempre fuori e non la scopava da anni quindi situazione diversa dalla tua.
> Scritto io ma forse doveva farlo Carola VB se ho sbagliato mi correggerà lei .


 Grazie olo e così 

ma poi torello qui qualcuno sa la storia del mio compagno e sto frango non ha  capito un cazzò

penso che sto Qui  alla fine sia uno sfigato che viene qui a raccontarci delle sue grandi capacità internazionali e conquiste varie ma ha perso tutto ciò che poteva contare qualcosa nella sua vita e si chiede ancora perché il figlio non voglia seguirlo

 A me fa pena ma davvero



francoff ha detto:


> Cara carola, pensi di sapere tutto ma in realtà non sai nulla : la mia ex sarebbe venuta qui di corsa tu e lei siete diverse, le tue esperienze e le tue motivazioni sono tue non sue. I nostri problemi sono sorti quando entrambi a casa. Lei si è sempre sentita appagata e apprezzata quando eravamo via ed era felice. Lo dice sempre quando si parla di quando eravamo in giro. Quindi non metterle problematiche tue che non c entrare addosso e te l ho scritto più e più volte ma tu non capisci. Lei è diversa da te, tu sei una parvenu' opportunista, classista e attenta al soldo. Hai mollato il tuo ex solo quando hai trovato l'imprenditore, il cummenda, altrimenti staresti ancora li a fare la gheisa facendoti scopare di nascosto perché il torello non è di classe sociale adeguata.


anche io ero felice via cosa c entra poi 

intanto entrambe ci siamo innamorate di altri comunque sia ci siamo fatte scopare da altri con gran gustocon la differenzache io non avevo mio marito vicino lei scopava e bene  con te ad un tiro di skioppo di nascosto 
L unico classista che viene qui a raccontare della sua figaggine di vita ammmericana sei tu e figli portati all estero lontanti da sta poraccia !

ma x favore a Frango!!!



ologramma ha detto:


> Non so ma credo che Carola o ...... Ha un lavoro ottimo che gli permette un bel tenore di vita  sommato all'assegno per i figli che gli passa il merito ,c'è la farebbe anche da sola ,solo che con l'altro è stata una cosa lunga e poi fammelo ricordare suo marito sempre fuori e non la scopava da anni quindi situazione diversa dalla tua.
> Scritto io ma forse doveva farlo Carola VB se ho sbagliato mi correggerà lei .


 Si vede che frango non la scopava  poi così bene non si spiegherebbe se no
Parla di torelli ma deve essere più simile ad un mollusco lui !


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

non che io sia filosoficamente contrario alle risse ed al sangue, ma come mai ve state a menà?


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non che io sia filosoficamente contrario alle risse ed al sangue, ma come mai ve state a menà?


 

nulla di che frango si è offeso perché avrei dato della gheisa a sua moglie e ha tirato fuori cummenda ( che poi sarebbero ?)  torelli ha fatto un mischione

sarà che mangia troppe bistecchein quell dell ammmerica e gli e'andato in pappa il cervello fa male troppa carne si sa


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non so ma credo che Carola o ...... Ha un lavoro ottimo che gli permette un bel tenore di vita  sommato all'assegno per i figli che gli passa il merito ,c'è la farebbe anche da sola ,solo che con l'altro è stata una cosa lunga e poi fammelo ricordare suo marito sempre fuori e non la scopava da anni quindi situazione diversa dalla tua.
> Scritto io ma forse doveva farlo Carola VB se ho sbagliato mi correggerà lei .


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

si scrive Geisha









						Geisha - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non che io sia filosoficamente contrario alle risse ed al sangue, ma come mai ve state a menà?


Non ci ho capito niente neanch'io...


----------



## Vera (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si scrive Geisha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso poi, come sei pignolo. Per un errorino che ha fatto!


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

lo so sto diventando un bastardo nazigrammar


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> si scrive Geisha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non ci ho capito niente neanch'io...


Si parlava di esperienze di vita di uomini lontanto dalla famiglia carrieristi difficoltà ecceccc

frango mi ha dato anche ragione perché ho fatto alcune osservazioni poi con Ginevra si commentava che x stare con certe tipologie di maschi bisognerebbe essere un po' geishe immolarsi seguirli che per me significa in sorte annullarsi e frango e saltato su che guai a dare della geisha alla ex moglie che io mi facevo scopare dal torello poi diventato commenda se nn fosse diventato commendaavrei lasciato il torello poi c e sta iraniana che forse non se lo scopa e troppo  ormoni  nella  carne americana

comunque è tanto sulla difensiva x me sta ex ste  corna ecc non gli sono ancor andate giù nonsotante  tutta sta happy life negli Stati Uniti d America 

e vabbè
Vi salutò  vado a recuperare  un figlio ad un 18 esimo !


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Era un po’ che mancavano risse.
Ma proprio non ho capito.


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

io ho capito solo che Francoff nonostante tutto è ancora perso della ex moglie


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un po’ che mancavano risse.
> Ma proprio non ho capito.


Nn importa davvero sono cose senza importanza 
Mi fa sorridere solo perché non era inteso alla su ex moglie il termine geisha e si vede che ha la coda di paglia ma pace

stare in auto all una di notte aspettando fuori dal locale il figliolo .. con la rissa passa il tempo


----------



## Vera (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho capito solo che Francoff nonostante tutto è ancora perso della ex moglie


Frango.


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho capito solo che Francoff nonostante tutto è ancora perso della ex moglie


ohh ecco !!
Ma perso forte eh !
Sara x quello che sa di aver fatto na gran cazzata ed è incazzato a dispetto di cosa scrive qui



Vera ha detto:


> Frango.




Comunque su una cosa ci ha preso 
È torello il mio compagno nonsotante vada per i 52


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Frango.


o Frengo.   minchia che ricordi


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non so ma credo che Carola o ...... Ha un lavoro ottimo che gli permette un bel tenore di vita  sommato all'assegno per i figli che gli passa il merito ,c'è la farebbe anche da sola ,solo che con l'altro è stata una cosa lunga e poi fammelo ricordare suo marito sempre fuori e non la scopava da anni quindi situazione diversa dalla tua.
> Scritto io ma forse doveva farlo Carola VB se ho sbagliato mi correggerà lei .


Guarda io nn guadagno male auto welfare assicurazioni ecc
Mio ex molto ma molto di più giuro
Passa ai figli e nulla a me ch un buon stipendio
Spese straordinarie divise secondo una certa %

tempo dedicato ai figli lui poco ho fatto tutto io lavorando e lo sa e ammette anche lui qnd riceve complimenti dice ha fatto tutto la carola io non c ero mai s elo e tirati su lei lei li ha seguiti e ha dedicato tutta se stessa

parole sue

non era piu innamorato di me stop o almeno non al punto da rinunciare a quella vita che tanto gli piaceva e io nn avevo più voglia di seguirlo
Primi  anni lo facevi  ed ero felice poi mi mancava altro anche il volontariato con i cani con i bimbi come le associazioni non mi bastava più
Chi lo fa ed è felice buon x lei ma io ne ho conosciute tante donne e molte erano stufe di fare da cornicetta

Ora frango dirà  che ho dato della cornicerta  alla ex


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> o Frengo.   minchia che ricordi


----------



## ologramma (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda io nn guadagno male auto welfare assicurazioni ecc
> Mio ex molto ma molto di più giuro
> Passa ai figli e nulla a me ch un buon stipendio
> Spese straordinarie divise secondo una certa %
> ...


Ricordo tutto di te sin dall'inizio come la storia di Franco ,certo non vi conosco come persone direttamente ma mi avete entrambi fatti emozionare tu per la tua insoddisfazione che in certo qual modo paragonavo alla mia e Franco perche mi faceva male cosa avesse provato scoprire in quel parco la storia di sua moglie ed ecc ecc


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola, magari ho capito male ma se neanche tanto tra le righe attribuisci, sulla base della tua esperienza, la fine di un matrimonio all’egoismo di franco, dopo tutta la sofferenza che ha passato, gli stai tirando addosso un super macigno. L’abbiamo detto piu’ volte qui che ormai e’ universalmente appurato: se sei insoddisfatto in un matrimonio, magari dillo.. se tradisci l’unico responsabile del tradimento sei tu, non chi va in trasferta e doveva leggere i segnali di fumo della moglie a casa. Tu magari al tuo ex lo dicevi, ma se la moglie di franco si e’ sempre dimostrata felice che doveva fare lui? 
Pensa che era mio marito quello assente per lavoro e le corna me le son ciucciate io..quindi, le analogie a volte non pagnano nella realta’.
Poi a francof e’ partita la brocca e ti ha offeso.
Ma prima di dire con leggerezza a un tradito che ne ha passate di ogni, che e’ colpa sua (credo che il discorso della geisha sia solo stato tirato fuori per caso), magari pensiamoci per trovare il modo di farlo con un pochino di grazia. 
Mia interpretazione personale.


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Carola, magari ho capito male ma se neanche tanto tra le righe attribuisci, sulla base della tua esperienza, la fine di un matrimonio all’egoismo di franco, dopo tutta la sofferenza che ha passato, gli stai tirando addosso un super macigno. L’abbiamo detto piu’ volte qui che ormai e’ universalmente appurato: se sei insoddisfatto in un matrimonio, magari dillo.. se tradisci l’unico responsabile del tradimento sei tu, non chi va in trasferta e doveva leggere i segnali di fumo della moglie a casa. Tu magari al tuo ex lo dicevi, ma se la moglie di franco si e’ sempre dimostrata felice che doveva fare lui?
> Pensa che era mio marito quello assente per lavoro e le corna me le son ciucciate io..quindi, le analogie a volte non pagnano nella realta’.
> Poi a francof e’ partita la brocca e ti ha offeso.
> Ma prima di dire con leggerezza a un tradito che ne ha passate di ogni, che e’ colpa sua (credo che il discorso della geisha sia solo stato tirato fuori per caso), magari pensiamoci per trovare il modo di farlo con un pochino di grazia.
> Mia interpretazione personale.


  Jacaranda mai mai scritto che fosse colpa sua ho semplicemente detto che ci sono situazioni in cui è più facile x una donna o uomo che sia lasciato molto solo o sola cercare altrove e nn parlo di sesso

anzi lui mi ha dato anche ragione s e si a leggere poco sopra sotto un mio intervento

"mi duole ammettere che  Hai ragione"

non  esiste una colpa solo nel tradimento x me ci sono milioni di altri tradimenti all interno di una relazione
E s ene parlava qui prendendo spunto da sun suo post sulla nostalgia

Nn mi ha offeso perché non corrisponde ela vero nn so dove si sia visto sta storia del toro e dell imprenditore ma e quanto di più lontano dalla realtà
Sono brutti i toni e la parole usate ma davvero non significano nulla ne si avvicinano a  cosa è capitato qui
Magari fosse così semplice e riduttivo



ologramma ha detto:


> Ricordo tutto di te sin dall'inizio come la storia di Franco ,certo non vi conosco come persone direttamente ma mi avete entrambi fatti emozionare tu per la tua insoddisfazione che in certo qual modo paragonavo alla mia e Franco perche mi faceva male cosa avesse provato scoprire in quel parco la storia di sua moglie ed ecc ecc


In quel parco c era una donna molto coinvolta non sessualmente solo
Si fosse chiesto il perché magari

comunque sono teste così
Ieri era il compleanno di mio figlio e. Il mio ex che è qui e andato ad un torneo di golf dopo che non li vede da un mese x dire
Manco ci resto più male e manco mio figlio x dirti

io dopo  anni così mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo ci ho messo un po' perché avevo il terrore di stravolgere la famiglia ma no. Era solo un vitello che mi schiacciava
Anche io piansi nel lasciarloLa prima volta x riprovare a casa

Io mi auguro che la ex di Franco sia felice adesso perché nn mi sembra una che si faceva scopare così tantox segno che qualcosa mancava

e siccome vi erano tante analogie con la mia storia tra cui trasferimenti paesi ecc ho commentato anche se Franco crede sia una viziata snob che si fa scopare  dal toro e che si accerta poi che sia benestante x cosa poi ?
Farmi  mantenere da lui ?
Ne ha già da dare alla sua  ex come corretto che sia visto che nn lavorava ( anche se benestante di famiglia  come ex di Franco )ci mancherebbe pure a me
Io lo amo per ciò che è e brunetta sa cosa  ha passato quesor uomo e 'un sopravvissuto altro che torello da monta



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Carola, magari ho capito male ma se neanche tanto tra le righe attribuisci, sulla base della tua esperienza, la fine di un matrimonio all’egoismo di franco, dopo tutta la sofferenza che ha passato, gli stai tirando addosso un super macigno. L’abbiamo detto piu’ volte qui che ormai e’ universalmente appurato: se sei insoddisfatto in un matrimonio, magari dillo.. se tradisci l’unico responsabile del tradimento sei tu, non chi va in trasferta e doveva leggere i segnali di fumo della moglie a casa. Tu magari al tuo ex lo dicevi, ma se la moglie di franco si e’ sempre dimostrata felice che doveva fare lui?
> Pensa che era mio marito quello assente per lavoro e le corna me le son ciucciate io..quindi, le analogie a volte non pagnano nella realta’.
> Poi a francof e’ partita la brocca e ti ha offeso.
> Ma prima di dire con leggerezza a un tradito che ne ha passate di ogni, che e’ colpa sua (credo che il discorso della geisha sia solo stato tirato fuori per caso), magari pensiamoci per trovare il modo di farlo con un pochino di grazia.
> Mia interpretazione personale.


 Boh si io lo dicevo da anni che nn ero felice 
Sua moglie magari non lo era e si e semplicemente innamorata poi boh 

ma tra prendersi di uno e scoparselo  uan volta  c'è tempo x fermarsi se sei felice a casa  x me eh


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Jacaranda mai mai scritto che fosse colpa sua ho semplicemente detto che ci sono situazioni in cui è più facile x una donna o uomo che sia lasciato molto solo o sola cercare altrove e nn parlo di sesso
> 
> anzi lui mi ha dato anche ragione s e si a leggere poco sopra sotto un mio intervento
> 
> ...


Beh, facendo analogie con la tua storia mi e’ sembrato che dicessi quello che hai ripreso anche qui: marito assente per nutrire la sua carriera =  moglie infelice che si guarda intorno. 
Io non dico che le crisi di coppia non siano responsabilità’ di entrambi, ma il tradimento e’ esclusiva responsabilità’ di chi lo mette in atto. 
Quando in una coppia si decide che il marito fa carriera e la moglie sta a casa (che ad alcune a volte fa molto comodo), si decide in due…. Poi se ci si sente trascurati perché non si immaginava un tale livello di solitudine, se ne parla e magari si decide insieme di modificare gli assetti… 
O le corna sono l’unica soluzione?


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, facendo analogie con la tua storia mi e’ sembrato che dicessi quello che hai ripreso anche qui: marito assente per nutrire la sua carriera =  moglie infelice che si guarda intorno.
> Io non dico che le crisi di coppia non siano responsabilità’ di entrambi, ma il tradimento e’ esclusiva responsabilità’ di chi lo mette in atto.
> Quando in una coppia si decide che il marito fa carriera e la moglie sta a casa (che ad alcune a volte fa molto comodo), si decide in due…. Poi se ci si sente trascurati perché non si immaginava un tale livello di solitudine, se ne parla e magari si decide insieme di modificare gli assetti…
> O le corna sono l’unica soluzione?


 Spesso capita così poi se non fosse il loro caso non posso saperlo con certezza am x esp mia avendo girato frequentato expatriates spesso questa cosa accumunava tante anche se da fuori tutte felici non tutte ho detto tante 

certo che le corna nn sono unica soluzione ci mancherebbe ma non è sempre come dovrebbe essere sedersi parlarsi a volte lo si fa e nulla cambia boh a volte non sifa cosa si dovrebbe

io non trovo nel tradimento una gravità tale rispetto altre mancanze ad es non so credo che potrei perdonarlo se avessi sentore di mie mancanze ma non siamo tutti uguali

qui c eun uomo che dice che nn potrebbe rinunciare a certe emozioni date da quel tipo di vita bon


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Spesso capita così poi se non fosse il loro caso non posso saperlo con certezza am x esp mia avendo girato frequentato expatriates spesso questa cosa accumunava tante anche se da fuori tutte felici non tutte ho detto tante
> 
> certo che le corna nn sono unica soluzione ci mancherebbe ma non è sempre come dovrebbe essere sedersi parlarsi a volte lo si fa e nulla cambia boh a volte non sifa cosa si dovrebbe
> 
> ...


Tu non trovi tale gravita’ nel tradimento perche’ hai tradito tu. 
Poi quando ti succede e scopri che l’imprenditore che si e’ fatto da solo, mentre eri a casa magari a badare al figlio suo si vedeva con una splendida venticinquenne, a cui quotidianamente inviava pensieri d’amore… vedi come ci passi sopra rispetto magari alla tua mancanza che non hai voglia di farlo tutti i giorni (posto che sia una mancanza). Ovviamente sto volutamente esagerando….


----------



## Carola (26 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, facendo analogie con la tua storia mi e’ sembrato che dicessi quello che hai ripreso anche qui: marito assente per nutrire la sua carriera =  moglie infelice che si guarda intorno.
> Io non dico che le crisi di coppia non siano responsabilità’ di entrambi, ma il tradimento e’ esclusiva responsabilità’ di chi lo mette in atto.
> Quando in una coppia si decide che il marito fa carriera e la moglie sta a casa (che ad alcune a volte fa molto comodo), si decide in due…. Poi se ci si sente trascurati perché non si immaginava un tale livello di solitudine, se ne parla e magari si decide insieme di modificare gli assetti…
> O le corna sono l’unica soluzione?


 Scusa farebbe comodo perché ? Di solito chi sta a casa si occupa dei figli vedi che generalizzi  anche tu come dir e fa comodo non fare un cazzo qnd si sa che si fa a volte più a cas a che in ufficio 

come vedi siamo noi donne sempre sul banco degli imputati se stai a  casa sei comoda se fai carriera sei spietata ed egoista se allatti sei esagerata se n Allatti non sei buona madre

Ci sarebbe da parlarne x ora 
Però prendo un treno e vado  tre  gg al mare con la mia bimba grande che non ne può più di Milano  ( sperando x loro future donne in un clima più mite )

baci a tutte



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tu non trovi tale gravita’ nel tradimento perche’ hai tradito tu.
> Poi quando ti succede e scopri che l’imprenditore che si e’ fatto da solo, mentre eri a casa magari a badare al figlio suo si vedeva con una splendida venticinquenne, a cui quotidianamente inviava pensieri d’amore… vedi come ci passi sopra rispetto magari alla tua mancanza che non hai voglia di farlo tutti i giorni (posto che sia una mancanza). Ovviamente sto volutamente esagerando….


Al figlio  suo ci bada lui e la sua mamma
Se tradisse x il gusto di tradire ripetuto xche tette  e culo più soldi dei mie che andasse pure saluti e baci

se trovasse in altra  donna mancanze miei al punto da mettere in discussione noi mi  chiederei il perché gaurda un po' soptutto d aun soggetto non propenso
Quindi ? Se x mesi non andassi a letto con lui forse mi farei due domande 
Se invece trattasi di soggetti che deve infilarlo tutte le sere non sarebbe certo una mancanza 

oh ma c'è l avete  con sto fatto che è imprenditorema che è na brutta razza ?
Per me chapeau io mai ci avrei le palle

va be tante teste esperienze bisognerebbe stare zitti non esporsi mai fare le vele dove tira il vento andare così nessun motivo di attrito 
Forse si vive meglio così 

buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusa farebbe comodo perché ? Di solito chi sta a casa si occupa dei figli vedi che generalizzi  anche tu come dir e fa comodo non fare un cazzo qnd si sa che si fa a volte più a cas a che in ufficio
> 
> come vedi siamo noi donne sempre sul banco degli imputati se stai a  casa sei comoda se fai carriera sei spietata ed egoista se allatti sei esagerata se n Allatti non sei buona madre
> 
> ...


Non generalizzo carola, distinguo… ho detto “a volte” perche’ e’ cosi. Conosco diverse mogli che sono super contente di non fare una beata cippa e che a casa non fanno le casalinghe disperate ma hanno tata, colf e cuoca .. 
diverso e’ per chi invece si deve annullare e buttare nel cesso il titolo di studio, crescere figli e tirare a lucido casa. 
Io non mi sono annullata professionalmente. ma e’ stata una fatica inverosimile. 
Ho una situazione familiare simile a quella che avevi tu, ma non ho smesso di lavorare.. mai… ma kakkio, mi sono fatta un tal paiolo, che per l’amante non c’avevo proprio il tempo. Magari mi avrebbe fatto bene eh. 

Buon week end .


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Al figlio  suo ci bada lui e la sua mamma
> Se tradisse x il gusto di tradire ripetuto xche tette  e culo più soldi dei mie che andasse pure saluti e baci
> 
> se trovasse in altra  donna mancanze miei al punto da mettere in discussione noi mi  chiederei il perché gaurda un po' soptutto d aun soggetto non propenso
> ...


Carola, era un esempio per farti capire. 
Non ce l’ho con lui , manco lo conosco. 
Ti si dice mezza frase, manco diretta e ti innervosisci, tu lanci pietroni e gli altri devono prenderle come carezze. 
Boh, forse perche’ leggi e scrivi di fretta e non ci si capisce.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Al figlio  suo ci bada lui e la sua mamma
> Se tradisse x il gusto di tradire ripetuto xche tette  e culo più soldi dei mie che andasse pure saluti e baci
> 
> se trovasse in altra  donna mancanze miei al punto da mettere in discussione noi mi  chiederei il perché gaurda un po' soptutto d aun soggetto non propenso
> ...


Parlo per me. Non faccio sesso da anni con mio marito non per colpa mia. Mai pensato che la colpa dei miei tradimento sia sua. Potevo separarmi..  non l’ho fatto per mille motivi che non spiego ma non posso certo dare la colpa a lui se non gli sono fedele


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Non faccio sesso da anni con mio marito non per colpa mia. Mai pensato che la colpa dei miei tradimento sia sua. Potevo separarmi..  non l’ho fatto per mille motivi che non spiego ma non posso certo dare la colpa a lui se non gli sono fedele


Nocciola  ma ognuno ha vite esperienze reazioni diverse
Io nn potrei nn separarmi e andare avanti a tradire x me è impensabile ma ho amiche che lo fanno ed esattamente come te non si separano 
Ognuno ah i suoi di pensieri e le sue reazioni a quelle date situazioni 
Io se fossi una che si nega da anni penserei di aver sottovalutato quell aspetto e di averlo portato al tradimento di avere delle colpe 

tu invece pensi diversamente


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Carola, era un esempio per farti capire.
> Non ce l’ho con lui , manco lo conosco.
> Ti si dice mezza frase, manco diretta e ti innervosisci, tu lanci pietroni e gli altri devono prenderle come carezze.
> Boh, forse perche’ leggi e scrivi di fretta e non ci si capisce.


guarda che non pensavo c'è L avessi con lui mi da solo fastidio come  viene definito senza nemmeno conoscerlo il commenda qnd e un uomo infinitamente meraviglioso

che pietrone avrei lanciato scusa ?


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non generalizzo carola, distinguo… ho detto “a volte” perche’ e’ cosi. Conosco diverse mogli che sono super contente di non fare una beata cippa e che a casa non fanno le casalinghe disperate ma hanno tata, colf e cuoca ..
> diverso e’ per chi invece si deve annullare e buttare nel cesso il titolo di studio, crescere figli e tirare a lucido casa.
> Io non mi sono annullata professionalmente. ma e’ stata una fatica inverosimile.
> Ho una situazione familiare simile a quella che avevi tu, ma non ho smesso di lavorare.. mai… ma kakkio, mi sono fatta un tal paiolo, che per l’amante non c’avevo proprio il tempo. Magari mi avrebbe fatto bene eh.
> ...


A me ha fatto bene piu che bene mi ha cambiato la vita 

le casalinghe che dici tu con aiuto ecc le conosco ma sono  una rarità in un panorama di donne quasi  costrette a certi tipo di scelte


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Nocciola  ma ognuno ha vite esperienze reazioni diverse
> Io nn potrei nn separarmi e andare avanti a tradire x me è impensabile ma ho amiche che lo fanno ed esattamente come te non si separano
> Ognuno ah i suoi di pensieri e le sue reazioni a quelle date situazioni
> Io se fossi una che si nega da anni penserei di aver sottovalutato quell aspetto e di averlo portato al tradimento di avere delle colpe
> ...


Non parlavo di separazione. Parlavo di dare la colpa all’altro dei nostri tradimenti per sue mancanze 
Tu in qualche modo dai la colpa al suo lavoro e al fatto che ti trascurava. Potevi separarti senza tradire. La colpa del tradimento non la puoi attribuire a lui o almeno io non lo farei esattamente come non lo faccio ora .


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non parlavo di separazione. Parlavo di dare la colpa all’altro dei nostri tradimenti per sue mancanze
> Tu in qualche modo dai la colpa al suo lavoro e al fatto che ti trascurava. Potevi separarti senza tradire. La colpa del tradimento non la puoi attribuire a lui o almeno io non lo farei esattamente come non lo faccio ora .


Ho capito  e vale  per te
io So che sono arrivata lì perché mi sentivo trascurata no sara nobile da dirsi ma è così
Adesso non mi passa manco x il cervello non mi interessa

se tu avessi una  vita felice di coppia tradiresti ?
Magari si non so siamo tutti diversi

ho amiche felici che scopano a casa e fuori per dire perché nn possono fare a meno di quella persona conosciuta in ufficio alla festa in palestra

boh  tante teste e tutte divers e e ognuno s se la canta e se la  suona a modo suo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh, facendo analogie con la tua storia mi e’ sembrato che dicessi quello che hai ripreso anche qui: marito assente per nutrire la sua carriera =  moglie infelice che si guarda intorno.
> Io non dico che le crisi di coppia non siano responsabilità’ di entrambi, ma il tradimento e’ esclusiva responsabilità’ di chi lo mette in atto.
> Quando in una coppia si decide che il marito fa carriera e la moglie sta a casa (che ad alcune a volte fa molto comodo), si decide in due…. Poi se ci si sente trascurati perché non si immaginava un tale livello di solitudine, se ne parla e magari si decide insieme di modificare gli assetti…
> O le corna sono l’unica soluzione?


Non sono l’unica soluzione, anzi non sono proprio la soluzione! E spesso anche se se ne parla, la situazione non cambia perché certe dinamiche e abitudini, sono già instaurare e non si riesce a modificarla o non si vuole. E spesso non si decide in due, certe situazioni sono più complesse di quello che sembrano.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito  e vale  per te
> io So che sono arrivata lì perché mi sentivo trascurata no sara nobile da dirsi ma è così
> Adesso non mi passa manco x il cervello non mi interessa
> 
> ...


Quello che intendo io , provo per l’ultima volta, è che sentirsi trascurata non giustifica il tradimento. Potevi/potevo prendere decisioni diverse 
Se non avessi incontrato il tuo nuovo compagno disposto a iniziare una nuova vita con te  ti saresti separata? La mia decisione di non separarmi non è legata all’arrivo di un uomo per esempio. Non mi separerei comunque. Come può essere che mi separo domani ma non dipende da me o meglio dipende dagli eventi


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quello che intendo io , provo per l’ultima volta, è che sentirsi trascurata non giustifica il tradimento. Potevi/potevo prendere decisioni diverse
> Se non avessi incontrato il tuo nuovo compagno disposto a iniziare una nuova vita con te  ti saresti separata? La mia decisione di non separarmi non è legata all’arrivo di un uomo per esempio. Non mi separerei comunque. Come può essere che mi separo domani ma non dipende da me o meglio dipende dagli eventi


 Quello che intendi l ho capito e vale x te 

X me no sia che le faccia e che me le prenda ste Coquesto voglio dire

si mi sarei separata magari dopo ma ero totalmente infelice
All epoca non avevo nessuna garanzia con il mio compagno ma nessuna per situazioni lavorative  km di distanza roba che soko
Una pazza avrebbe potuto pensare mollo tutto x nuova vita insieme anche perché lui sta a 200 km da qui 

credetemi non posso dire di più ma era così

La separazione che dipenda dagli eventi anche Qui x me impensabile che una scelta del gente sia determinata da eventi ma x te sarà così


----------



## MariLea (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho capito solo che Francoff nonostante tutto è ancora perso della ex moglie


Non necessariamente, 
anche se non più "persi" si porta rispetto e si pretende dagli altri, questioni di stile.


----------



## omicron (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ho capito solo che Francoff nonostante tutto è ancora perso della ex moglie


ma lo ha detto che ancora ne è innamorato


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

Buongiorno, mi scuso per aver alzato i toni in modo inaccettabile.

Al ritorno del mio we ieri sera ho letto i vari commenti , mi sono preso qualche ora per decidere se puntualizzare alcune cose o lasciar perdere: ho deciso di puntalizzare e poi non parlarne più, almeno io non ne parlerò più. Prima di tutto chiedo che quello che scrivo venga letto integralmente : troppi commenti , non solo quelli in risposta ai miei post ma in generale a tutti, sono frutto di letture parziali di estrapolazioni e poi via di fantasia senza tener veramente conto di quello che l' autore del post ha scritto.


Amo la mia exmoglie? Si, l'ho scritto e ribadito più volte : lei è il mio grande amore ma non sarà mai più mia moglie. L' amore lo sappiamo tutti non basta per stare assieme: ci vuole un mix di amore, fiducia, amicizia, stima e di stare a proprio agio con l'altro che tra di noi è perso per sempre.
Sono geloso della mia exmoglie? NO, vederla uscire con un altro mi rattrista perché è la prova che quello che avevamo non ci sarà più e questo mi rende triste e con nostalgia per passato, ma non sono geloso della donna che ha tradito, questa donna la amo ma non ne sono più innamorato.
Mi sono pentito di aver fatto questa scelta? NO, come ho scritto prima mi rattrista ma alla fine è quello che volevo : andare avanti. Vedere lei avanti andare mi ha reso libero di avanti andare pure io. Proprio perché la amo non sarei riuscito ad andare avanti e rischiare di ferirla se l'avessi vista bloccata nel passato. Da quando mi disse che usciva con un uomo io mi sono avvicinato molto a Esther abbiamo avuto diversi appuntamenti abbiamo fatto un we favoloso , ci siamo raccontati e siamo stati in intimità. Sono stato bene, erano anni che non stavo così bene con una donna . Ha un passato doloroso in quanto il marito militare fu ucciso oltre 4 anni fa in Afghanistan. Ci siamo dati il mio mese in Italia per guardarci dentro entrambi. Con la mia ex non riuscivo ad essere così sereno e non riuscivo più ad lasciarmi andare .
Sono stato avventato a fare questa scelta? Oramai sono 5 anni che ci riproviamo : abbiamo litigato, ci siamo allontanati e poi riavvicinati , siamo stati in Honduras quasi 2 anni ( lei ne era felice e fece un lavoro eccezionale che poi spiegherò) abbiamo fatto consulenza di coppia e individuale ma io non riesco più a lasciarmi andare . Quello che vidi al parco, i condizionamenti  che la nostra vita di coppia ebbe per via della sua storia, le menzogne non mi fanno essere libero, sereno con lei. C'è sempre il suo tradimento sullo sfondo: l'elefante è sempre nella stanza. Penso di aver diritto, come tutti, ad un amore pulito, spontaneo ed appagante e questo con la mia ex non è più possibile. Sicuramente è un mio grosso limite : non dimenticare mai nulla.
Per voglio concludere dire 2 cose: mi scuso nuovamente con Carola per i toni ma voglio essere sincero: la considero veramente una che guarda al soldo e al censo con un po' di puzza sotto il naso. Comunque alcune donne  trovano nel portafoglio di un uomo, se è gonfio, una forte attrattiva : anche se poi queste donne fanno duramente e si mantengono certo .

L'altra cosa è quando si parlava di geishe. Voglio far presente che quando deciso fu che sarei andato in Honduras ne parlammo a casa , la mia exmoglie ne fu felice e organizzò per trasferirsi. Lei come ho scritto ha sempre fatto volontariato e per le esperienze passate conosce persone ad alti livelli nella CRitaliana e in quella oltre ad avere Agganci nella cooperazione internazionale. Nei 2 anni in Honduras oltre ad essere moglie e madre organizzò , assieme una ong molto nota, una rete di assistenza sanitaria di base : fu incredibile e instancabile. Quando partimmo per l'Italia in segno di gratitudine fu premiata dal segretario alla salute del governo dell'Honduras alla presenza dell'ambasciatore italiano: lei ne fu felice e io ne sono e sarò sempre orgoglioso. Una bella differenza rispetto alle amiche di Carola!

Per ultimo stamattina ho letto una risposta di Carola a Nocciola in cui diceva che si era infervorata perché io avevo fatto considerazioni gratuiti su suo marito: scusa ma perché tu puoi giustamente arrabbiarti ( me ne scuso anche farlo nuovamente), e io invece non posso farlo anche se dai della mignotta alla mia exmoglie? Comunque venerdì partirò , tornerò a casa vedrò i miei figli, gli amici cercherò di riposarmi e di svagarmi : un po' di mare, un po' di montagna con giretto di un paio di giorni a Riva del Garda .

Buone vacanze a tutti.


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

NOn so perchè scrive appartiene mentre io ho scritto avevamo ............


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Buongiorno, mi scuso per aver alzato i toni in modo inaccettabile.
> 
> Al ritorno del mio we ieri sera ho letto i vari commenti , mi sono preso qualche ora per decidere se puntualizzare alcune cose o lasciar perdere: ho deciso di puntalizzare e poi non parlarne più, almeno io non ne parlerò più. Prima di tutto chiedo che quello che scrivo venga letto integralmente : troppi commenti , non solo quelli in risposta ai miei post ma in generale a tutti, sono frutto di letture parziali di estrapolazioni e poi via di fantasia senza tener veramente conto di quello che l' autore del post ha scritto.
> 
> ...


 Guardò  al soldo come una che non ne ha avuti perche si è ritrovata con un padre malato senza lavoro all improvvisino e una mamam che all epoca nn lavorava e credimi ne abbiamo passate di ogni perché sentire  tua mamma piangere la sera x i soldi che non ci sono condiziona pesantemente  

Ma avessi  guardato i soldi sarei stata con un uomo che ne porta a casa una quantità tale che potrei non fare nulla ma nulla fino alla mia morte e vivier e bene sì parla di 25 k mese avete idea ?
Avete idea di quante si sarebbero fermate li pur infelici ?

ora nn riesco a rispondere sul  resto e della zoccola  L ho dato qnd tu mi hai aggredita
Quanto all Honduras buon x lei se felice e gratificata  tra le mie amiche c'è di tutto ognuno con il suo vissuto e anche qui eviterei di generalizzare non conoscendo i soggetti 
Anche senza riconoscimenti da consoli si può essere delle persone  gratificate e essere totalmente infelici in cima all Olimpo cosa c entra 

quanti al mio attuale compagno che non è mio marito è un uomo meraviglioso che ha attraversato L infenro letteralmente e ne è uscito più bello ancora dentro ed è ciò che mi ha fatto perdere la testa ne portafogli ne altro

ha girato il mondo x lavoro con grossi riconoscimenti ma e l uomo più umile del mondo con una bontà  d animo incredibile
Con me piu che mai x qsto mi sono inalberata  perche guai chi me lo tocca


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

E ripeto x me stare lontanto dai figli e' inimmaginabile ed è ciò che mi ha allontanata dal mio ex marito !
9 anni via con loro tre di 8,11 e 13 anni 
Vederli una  volta  al mese anche se si che li ama 
Torna in Italia a molti meno soldi e ti apprezzerei di più altro che attaccata al dinero 

tu mi sei sembrato  molto molto simile

buona vacanze


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Comunque scusa anche te x i toni

c'è già abbastanza merda  al mondo ogni gg se ne legge che nn ha senso buttarsene qui
X cui senza rancore finisce lì x me


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Comunque credo che l’equivoco fosse sul termine Geisha.
Sul ruolo delle geishe giapponesi abbiamo tutti dei dubbi perché e assimiliamo alle escort, mentre quella giapponese è proprio una cultura altra che fatichiamo a capire.
Carola intendeva donna/moglie dedita al marito, Francoff credo che abbia inteso mantenuta/puttana.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Si x me era così brava brune


Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque credo che l’equivoco fosse sul termine Geisha.
> Sul ruolo delle geishe giapponesi abbiamo tutti dei dubbi perché e assimiliamo alle escort, mentre quella giapponese è proprio una cultura altra che fatichiamo a capire.
> Carola intendeva donna/moglie dedita al marito, Francoff credo che abbia inteso mantenuta/puttana.


Si per me è così brava brunetta che lo hai sottolineato lungi da me 

io ho chiesto scusa a Francoforte x aver detto che la sua ex si faceva scopare dall
Amante e L ho detto in modo aggressivo x rispondere ai suoi toni 

 termine geisha io intenevo dedizione !


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> NOn so perchè scrive appartiene mentre io ho scritto avevamo ............


è un complotto comunista


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un complotto comunista


Qui in Texas i comunisti vengono eliminati.............


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> E ripeto x me stare lontanto dai figli e' imimmaginabile ed è ciò che mi ha allontanata dal mio ex marito !
> 9 anni via con loro tre di 8,11 e 13 anni
> Vederli una volta al mese anche se si che li ama
> Torna in Italia a molti meno soldi e ti apprezzerei di più altro che attaccata al dinero
> ...


Simmetrie tra il tuo ex e me ce ne sono molte ............non mi offendo perchè mi paragoni a lui sarei un ipocrita


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Qui in Texas i comunisti vengono eliminati.............


lo so che sono sempre un passo avanti


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so che sono sempre un passo avanti


Infatti il mio futuro lo vedo qui.........


----------



## perplesso (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti il mio futuro lo vedo qui.........


il tuo futuro dovrebbe essere nella tua terra.   ma è un OT che adesso non ho tempo di seguire


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tuo futuro dovrebbe essere nella tua terra. ma è un OT che adesso non ho tempo di seguire


E' un discorso più complesso , prima di tutto cosa vuole dire la mia terra? La mia terra è ovunque io stia bene . Ne parleremo in altro post in futuro. Ciao


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Simmetrie tra il tuo ex e me ce ne sono molte ............non mi offendo perchè mi paragoni a lui sarei un ipocrita


È un uomo molto solo nonsotante conoscenze ecc
Gli auguro di trovare  una brava e buona compagna
Ma evidentemente gli sta bene così
Ame fa tanta tenerezza al netto di certi suoi egoismi ma davvero tanta
Mi ha chiesto s e usciamo a cena qnd torno dal mare con na figlia
X fare cose insiem ma anche xche ha perso la quotidianità con lei

lo sa che x lui ci saremo sempre gli
Ho anche scritto poco tempo fa questa cosa


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

Io mi sono sentito solo con la mia exmoglie . Lei voleva recuperare e non capiva veramente perchè io proprio non ci riuscivo e non ci riesco. La prospettiva di un tradito e di un traditore sono opposte : il tradimento un ha significato e un ricordo diverso. Con Esther è diverso: non c'è nessun fardello ci siamo solo noi. Poi lo così perfettamente che entrambi abbiamo un vissuto ma è un vissuto che non appartiene a noi. Mi sento per la prima volta dopo anni felice. Non ho intenzione di restare da solo sia chiaro.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Io mi sono sentito solo con la mia exmoglie . Lei voleva recuperare e non capiva veramente perchè io proprio non ci riuscivo e non ci riesco. La prospettiva di un tradito e di un traditore sono opposte : il tradimento un ha significato e un ricordo diverso. Con Esther è diverso: non c'è nessun fardello ci siamo solo noi. Poi lo così perfettamente che entrambi abbiamo un vissuto ma è un vissuto che non appartiene a noi. Mi sento per la prima volta dopo anni felice. Non ho intenzione di restare da solo sia chiaro.


 Te lo auguro come lo auguro al mio ex e anche alla tua ex moglie 

anche perché si può tornare ad essere felici ancora e poi verso na certa età apprezzarlo anche di più 

alla fine ci sono poi vite in una  vita sola anche affettiva nn è sempre come ci avevano insegnato moglie e marito x sempre

io certi matrimoni retti li un po' tristi soptutto se si e stati  tanto innamorati  Nn potrei viverli anche se separarsi fa tanta paura


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Tra tutte e due fate venire il mal di testa


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra tutte e due fate venire il mal di testa


perché?


----------



## Ulisse (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Lei voleva recuperare e non capiva veramente perchè io proprio non ci riuscivo e non ci riesco.


non conosco/ricordo completamente la tua storia però, se non sbaglio, non le hai mai detto che hai assisitito quando si è lasciata in modo struggente con l'amante.
sono cose che portano una bella zavorra aggiuntiva ad una eventuale ripartenza insieme.

Forse sapere che tu hai la consapevolezza di quale sia stata la dimensione del suo tradimento, renderebbe anche a lei più chiare le difficioltà che hai avuto a recuperare.

sempre se ricordo bene eh


----------



## francoff (27 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non conosco/ricordo completamente la tua storia però, se non sbaglio, non le hai mai detto che hai assisitito quando si è lasciata in modo struggente con l'amante.
> sono cose insieme che portano una bella zavorra aggiuntiva ad una eventuale ripartenza.
> 
> Forse sapere che tu hai la consapevolezza di quale sia stata la dimensione del suo tradimento, renderebbe anche a lei più chiare le difficoltà che hai avuto a recuperare.
> ...


Quando poi andammo in consulenza le dissi tutto , anche del sesso per vendetta che feci con la direttrice di banca marocchina


----------



## Ulisse (27 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Quando poi andammo in consulenza le dissi tutto


ah, ok.
me lo sono perso questo passaggio.
Scusami se ti ho fatto ripetere qualcosa di già detto 

quindi lei ha avuto chiaro cosa fosse la sua relazione ai tuoi occhi.
pensavo le mancasse questa info e che quindi faticasse a capire le tue difficoltà


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> perché?


Bisogna tradurre una parola su tre. Francoff poi cambia l’ordine sintattico.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna tradurre una parola su tre. Francoff poi cambia l’ordine sintattico.


 Pensa che nemmeno me ne sono accorta 

io ammetto faccio di fretta anche qnd fretta non ne ho tipo oggi
Va be vado a cercare una valigia  la mia  si e rotta  nel tragitto ovviamente le valigie nuove mw le fregano tutte i miei figli a me resta leva qsto catorcio che ieiri mi ha salutata


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Pensa che nemmeno me ne sono accorta
> 
> io ammetto faccio di fretta anche qnd fretta non ne ho tipo oggi
> Va be vado a cercare una valigia  la mia  si e rotta  nel tragitto ovviamente le valigie nuove mw le fregano tutte i miei figli a me resta leva qsto catorcio che ieiri mi ha salutata


Anche a me i figli avevano fatto sparire i trolley. Mio figlio si è appropriato di uno color burro, con finiture marroni, molto elegante (costo irrisorio) preso uguale per me e mia figlia, piuttosto femminile.
Così ho comprato all’ultimo momento un nuovo trolley in offerta, prezzo ancora più irrisorio, per il quale sono stata perplessa dieci minuti perché è di un bel bluette brillante, ma con le cerniere nere  fa neroazzurro . Poi mi sono decisa perché rosso non c’era e poi... sono sicura che non me lo fregherà mio figlio .
Fai un giro in un centro commerciale.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me i figli avevano fatto sparire i trolley. Mio figlio si è appropriato di uno color burro, con finiture marroni, molto elegante (costo irrisorio) preso uguale per me e mia figlia, piuttosto femminile.
> Così ho comprato all’ultimo momento un nuovo trolley in offerta, prezzo ancora più irrisorio, per il quale sono stata perplessa dieci minuti perché è di un bel bluette brillante, ma con le cerniere nere  fa neroazzurro . Poi mi sono decisa perché rosso non c’era e poi... sono sicura che non me lo fregherà mio figlio .
> Fai un giro in un centro commerciale.


cercavo un carpisa ma non c'è ora farò un giretto si in qualche centro
Poi li prendono e rientrano con altri  zaini o borsoni x cui restano in giro ( questo mia figlia principale  indiziata  sulla sparizione di un trolley ache se lei è' qui con me e nega )

neroazzurroanche mio figlio non lo utilizzerebbe 

cmw mia figlia fa razzia di bracciali collane borsette cose  da poco mie ma carine

altra  sera mi manda  foto che era a cena con amiche con borsetta verde di Zara molto carina una traccollina che mi era sparita mesi fa 

fattoscreen cerchiata e rimandata e lei

risposta:
opssss  mamiiiiii con cuori e Baci a profusione


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2022)

Comunque sono in Puglia nn so se ci siano pugliesi qui ma.. come si mangia ??no ma da orgasmo 
E poi L ospitalità ??
Una meraviglia ma una meraviglia ma senza parole x tutto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> cercavo un carpisa ma non c'è ora farò un giretto si in qualche centro
> Poi li prendono e rientrano con altri  zaini o borsoni x cui restano in giro ( questo mia figlia principale  indiziata  sulla sparizione di un trolley ache se lei è' qui con me e nega )
> 
> neroazzurroanche mio figlio non lo utilizzerebbe
> ...


Fortunatamente, per lei, mia figlia non ha la mia taglia, ma le scarpe e cose datate sono uscite dal mio armadio per entrare nel suo.


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque sono in Puglia nn so se ci siano pugliesi qui ma.. come si mangia ??no ma da orgasmo
> E poi L ospitalità ??
> Una meraviglia ma una meraviglia ma senza parole x tutto


Io  ci sono dai primi di giugno rientro domenica o al più lunedì.
Dimenticavo se chiedi o fai amicizia in spiaggia con persone locali puoi chiedere dove poter andare  ,si mangia bene  mi fa tocca giovedì ,ma fatto ieri sera  e altre volte


----------



## MariLea (29 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti il mio futuro lo vedo qui.........


Intanto goditi le meritate vacanze   
buon vento Franco!!!


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2022)

Cavoli che nottata! Sono le 2 di notte e abbiamo festeggiato la mia partenza di domani , venerdì, ............... mai bevuta tanta birra e mai mangiata tanta carne alla griglia ! Sono distrutto sarà dura alzarsi alle 5 !!!


----------



## bull63 (30 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti il mio futuro lo vedo qui.........


Nazione di fuori di testa..auguri


----------



## omicron (30 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Nazione di fuori di testa..auguri


ah in italia invece... tutto a posto


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Nazione di fuori di testa..auguri


Invece come lo chiameresti uno stato che ha 5 regioni su 20 completamente in mano alla criminalità organizzata e le altre regioni sono tutte fortemente condizionate da essa ? Uno stato doveti per corruzione e malaffare sono tranquillamente al loro posto in posti pubblici e votati senza nessun problema dai cittadini? Uno stato dove l'etica che esiste è quella di scansare i problemi ? Uno stato ove gli evasori fiscali che rubano alla sanità, alle persona fragili , alla scuola.......  sono ammirati invece che disprezzati? Uno stato dove i giovani scappano perché il loro futuro è condizionato da clientelismi, parentopoli e baronie? Tu come  lo chiameresti?


----------



## bull63 (30 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah in italia invece... tutto a posto


Rispetto agli Usa siamo in paradiso. Se ti ammali ti curano anche se non hai una lira, solo questo fa una differenza enorme!


----------



## bull63 (30 Giugno 2022)

Abbiamo i nostri grandi problemi ma gli USA SNO UN PROBLEMA! Li puoi girare co una pistola, se ti ammali e non hai assicurazione e non sei ricco non ti puoi curare. Per non parlare della sentenza sull'aborto.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Invece come lo chiameresti uno stato che ha 5 regioni su 20 completamente in mano alla criminalità organizzata e le altre regioni sono tutte fortemente condizionate da essa ? Uno stato doveti per corruzione e malaffare sono tranquillamente al loro posto in posti pubblici e votati senza nessun problema dai cittadini? Uno stato dove l'etica che esiste è quella di scansare i problemi ? Uno stato ove gli evasori fiscali che rubano alla sanità, alle persona fragili , alla scuola.......  sono ammirati invece che disprezzati? Uno stato dove i giovani scappano perché il loro futuro è condizionato da clientelismi, parentopoli e baronie? Tu come  lo chiameresti?


un paese dell'UE.   rassegnati, non sarai MAI un texano, solo un italiano in Texas


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un paese dell'UE. rassegnati, non sarai MAI un texano, solo un italiano in Texas


So perfettamente chi sono tranquillo : sono un uomo . Riguardo al paese UE chiedilo a Olandesi, Francesi, Belgi, Austriaci cosa pensano dell' Italia ....a parte le risposte di facciata


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> So perfettamente chi sono tranquillo : sono un uomo . Riguardo al paese UE chiedilo a Olandesi, Francesi, Belgi, Austriaci cosa pensano dell' Italia ....a parte le risposte di facciata


se vuoi ti dico cosa penso io di loro.   senza facciata.   che poi parlare di facciata con chi come i mangiarane la faccia l'hanno persa da secoli, fa alquanto sorridere

PS: trova un modo per quotare correttamente, ogni volta che scrivi è un tormento


----------



## Vera (30 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Invece come lo chiameresti uno stato che ha 5 regioni su 20 completamente in mano alla criminalità organizzata e le altre regioni sono tutte fortemente condizionate da essa ? Uno stato doveti per corruzione e malaffare sono tranquillamente al loro posto in posti pubblici e votati senza nessun problema dai cittadini? Uno stato dove l'etica che esiste è quella di scansare i problemi ? Uno stato ove gli evasori fiscali che rubano alla sanità, alle persona fragili , alla scuola.......  sono ammirati invece che disprezzati? Uno stato dove i giovani scappano perché il loro futuro è condizionato da clientelismi, parentopoli e baronie? Tu come  lo chiameresti?


Se la birra e una grigliata ti fanno sto effetto, evita eh.


----------



## bull63 (30 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> So perfettamente chi sono tranquillo : sono un uomo . Riguardo al paese UE chiedilo a Olandesi, Francesi, Belgi, Austriaci cosa pensano dell' Italia ....a parte le risposte di facciata


Non confrontavo l'Italia con i paesi UE ma con gli USA.
Valuto la civiltà di una nazione dalle possibilità che si offrono agli ultimi. Prendiamo la salute, da noi hai garantito dottore, analisi, cure mediche e le medicine più importanti gratis, negli USA? Il numero di reati, compreso gli omicidi, in Italia è in calo dal dopoguerra. Siamo, tra i grandi paesi, quelli con il minoro numero di omicidi per abitante. Se riesci ad ottenere un contratto a tempo indeterminato hai un alto livello di protezione, negli USA ti possono licenziare, senza nessun indennizzo, in qualsiasi momento. Per fortuna è stato introdotto il reddito di cittadinanza con cui riesci a sopravvivere. Sei sei in condizione disagiate puoi ottenere una casa popolare. Gli studi sono gratis sino alle superiori e l'Università costa poco e sei poverissimo è gratis. Se guadagni moltissmo forse è meglio vivere negli USA, paghi molte meno tasse, ma non credo che questo sia un merito.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Non confrontavo l'Italia con i paesi UE ma con gli USA.
> Valuto la civiltà di una nazione dalle possibilità che si offrono agli ultimi. Prendiamo la salute, da noi hai garantito dottore, analisi, cure mediche e le medicine più importanti gratis, negli USA? Il numero di reati, compreso gli omicidi, in Italia è in calo dal dopoguerra. Siamo, tra i grandi paesi, quelli con il minoro numero di omicidi per abitante. Se riesci ad ottenere un contratto a tempo indeterminato hai un alto livello di protezione, negli USA ti possono licenziare, senza nessun indennizzo, in qualsiasi momento. Per fortuna è stato introdotto il reddito di cittadinanza con cui riesci a sopravvivere. Sei sei in condizione disagiate puoi ottenere una casa popolare. Gli studi sono gratis sino alle superiori e l'Università costa poco e sei poverissimo è gratis. Se guadagni moltissmo forse è meglio vivere negli USA, paghi molte meno tasse, ma non credo che questo sia un merito.


No...io tutto sto gratis non lo vedo...
Alla materna comunale i miei figli pagavano...la mensa...quindi non gratis...
Alle elementari pagavano la mensa...e quindi non gratis ...
Alle medie statali...pagavano i libri...e il contributo obbligatorio...quindi non gratis ..

Idem alle superiori...
Per assistenza sanitaria gratuita...anche qui ..paghiamo un ticket sanitario...per gli esami diagnostici max 36 euro se non erro...gli esami del sangue ...paghi anche qua un ticket ma è cmq tantissimo...mia figlia mesi fa ha fatto gli esami per le allergie...tipo 80 euro...ed è una studentessa...che non percepisce reddito...
Quindi io tutto sto a gratis non lo vedo....
...per avere l esonero o le riduzioni scolastiche devi essere quasi in condizioni di indigenza....
E dai ...vedo cosa pago per i ragazzi!
Da noi chi non pagava la mensa a scuola erano...chi non aveva un lavoro in regola...(per forza lavoro in nero ho la casa in affitto e prendo pure il reddito di cittadinanza...)
E molti... lavoratori autonomi...che dichiaravano stipendi da mensa dei poveri...poi giravano in bwm...
E non è tanto per dire...ma situazione verificate... perché gente conosciuta da una vita!


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Invece come lo chiameresti uno stato che ha 5 regioni su 20 completamente in mano alla criminalità organizzata e le altre regioni sono tutte fortemente condizionate da essa ? *Uno stato doveti per corruzione e malaffare sono tranquillamente al loro posto in posti pubblici e votati senza nessun problema dai cittadini?* Uno stato dove l'etica che esiste è quella di scansare i problemi ? Uno stato ove gli evasori fiscali che rubano alla sanità, alle persona fragili , alla scuola.......  sono ammirati invece che disprezzati? Uno stato dove i giovani scappano perché il loro futuro è condizionato da clientelismi, parentopoli e baronie? Tu come  lo chiameresti?


Ti rispondo solo sul neretto.

Diamo una definizione di corruzione. 
Dalla Treccani:
_corruzione di pubblico ufficiale: delitto contro la pubblica amministrazione consistente nel dare o promettere denaro o altri vantaggi a un pubblico ufficiale perché egli ometta o ritardi un atto del suo ufficio o compia un atto contrario ai doveri di ufficio._

In Italia esiste ed è reato.

Negli USA esiste, però in realtà si chiama "lobbying": non è reato, anzi è legalissima e si scarica addirittura dalle tasse. 

È uno dei motivi per il quale negli USA non si riesce ad introdurre una regolamentazione sulle armi, visto che i politici repubblicano sono TUTTI a libro paga della NRA 

Facile dire che gli altri sono corrotti quando tu, semplicemente, dai un nome diverso alla corruzione e la rendi legale... 

Quanto alle altre cose, se pensi che siano cose caratteristiche dell'Italia e che negli altri paesi (e negli USA in particolare) non esistano, allora mi sa che sei un po' parecchio fuori dalla realtà!


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *No...io tutto sto gratis non lo vedo...*
> Alla materna comunale i miei figli pagavano...la mensa...quindi non gratis...
> Alle elementari pagavano la mensa...e quindi non gratis ...
> Alle medie statali...pagavano i libri...e il contributo obbligatorio...quindi non gratis ..
> ...


Se pensi che questo sia pagare questi servizi, vuol dire che non hai la minima idea di quanto costino questi servizi negli USA se non sei coperto da un'assicurazione del tuo datore di lavoro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Se pensi che questo sia pagare questi servizi, vuol dire che non hai la minima idea di quanto costino questi servizi negli USA se non sei coperto da un'assicurazione del tuo datore di lavoro.


Io vivo in Italia...in Lombardia...ho semplicemente risposto a bull che diceva che qua è tutto gratis...

Per me gli americani possono pagare anche l aria che respirano..


----------



## francoff (30 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo sul nero.
> 
> Diamo una definizione di corruzione.
> Dalla Treccani:
> ...


Paragonare  la mafia, la camorra e la ndrangheta ai lobbisti lo può fare solo una persona intellettualmente disonesta. Mafia camorra e ndrangheta sono paragonabili ai  cartelli dei narcos mexicani , la ndrangheta è il loro trasportatore di fiducia ....non vale la né pena perdere altro tempo con te



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io vivo in Italia...in Lombardia...ho semplicemente risposto a bull che diceva che qua è tutto gratis...
> 
> Per me gli americani possono pagare anche l'aria che respirano..


Bravissima

Poi che gli Usa abbiano grossi problemi lo vedo bene , non sono orbo............comunque questo non è un paese SOLO per vecchi  come il nostro


----------



## abebis (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io vivo in Italia...in Lombardia...ho semplicemente risposto a bull che diceva che qua è tutto gratis...
> 
> Per me gli americani possono pagare anche l aria che respirano..


Io non vivo in Italia ma ci ho vissuto fino a non troppi anni fa e comunque so bene come ancora funziona lì.

Non confondiamo un principio con un abuso.

Il fatto che chi davvero usufruisce gratis dei servizi è chi, spesso, è un evasore fiscale è un fatto che però è, per l'appunto, un abuso e che l'evasione fiscale sia un problema in Italia è scontato, con buona pace di chi teorizza l'evasione fiscale. Nessuno lo nega.

Ma questo non è il principio: è il suo abuso.

Il principio che ci sia una quota molto piccola da pagare (aka ticket) a titolo di "contributo di responsabilizzazione" per usufruire di un servizio e che questo contributo sia proporzionale al reddito, con tetto massimo, io lo trovo un principio molto equo.

Negli USA non funziona così.

A titolo di esempio: una mia collega è andata a lavorare 3 mesi negli USA. Ha avuto la possibilità di portarsi dietro la famiglia: marito e due figli. Ha avuto un'assicurazione sanitaria del nostro datore dilavoro per tutta la famiglia. Un figlio ha avuto una congiuntivite. Sono andati al pronto soccorso: visita oculistica (10 minuti) e collirio. Ha compilato il modulo per l'assicurazione. In un secondo tempo, ha scoperto di aver compilato il modulo e non le hanno lasciato rettificare l'errore. Risultato: ha dovuto pagare lei la fattura. 1350 $. Se la vuoi confrontare con un ticket in Italia, fai te... (che poi il PS per quel che ne so è gratuito per chiunque).

EDIT: se poi vogliamo parlare delle rette scolastiche e universitarie, allora sì che si ride...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Io non vivo in Italia ma ci ho vissuto fino a non troppi anni fa e comunque so bene come ancora funziona lì.
> 
> Non confondiamo un principio con un abuso.
> 
> ...


Si ma noi paghiamo le tasse...e anche belle alte...
E spesso non abbiamo un ritorno per ciò che paghiamo...
Vedi banalmente il dentista per i bambini età gratis....peccato che ti fanno i lavori in maniera approssimativa e spesso con errori ..
I miei figli..sempre andati da dentisti privati...
Sono 2 sistemi totalmente differenti...
Non possiamo paragonarci agli Usa ...
Però ti assicuro che di tasse qua ne paghiamo...
Sai quanto ho pagato di tassa di rifiuti???
440 euro ...una fucilata!
Dai....su....
Torna a vivere qua ...a pagare le tasse e poi ne riparliamo!


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> l'errore. Risultato: ha dovuto pagare lei la fattura. 1350 $. Se la vuoi confrontare con un ticket in Italia, fai te... (*che poi il PS per quel che ne so è gratuito per chiunque).*


Ehm, no.
Dipende dal codice che ti danno. Il ticket è comunque umano...


----------



## bull63 (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...io tutto sto gratis non lo vedo...
> Alla materna comunale i miei figli pagavano...la mensa...quindi non gratis...
> Alle elementari pagavano la mensa...e quindi non gratis ...
> Alle medie statali...pagavano i libri...e il contributo obbligatorio...quindi non gratis ..
> ...


Confrontavo la situazione di persone disagiate economicamente residenti in Italia e negli USA. Nel nostro nazione i loro figli possono studiare e laurearsi, negli USA è quasi impossibile ameno di bose di studio  per merito scolastici o sportivi, ma sono l'eccezione.
Concordo sulle ingiustizie da te elencate, la soluzione ci sarebbe ma nessun partito la propone :ABOLIZIONE DEL CONTANTE. I vantaggi sarebbero enormi ma questa è un' altra discussione.


----------



## ologramma (1 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma noi paghiamo le tasse...e anche belle alte...
> E spesso non abbiamo un ritorno per ciò che paghiamo...
> Vedi banalmente il dentista per i bambini età gratis....peccato che ti fanno i lavori in maniera approssimativa e spesso con errori ..
> I miei figli..sempre andati da dentisti privati...
> ...


Io poco meno di te , e vedi che cadono c'è a Roma.  
Già scrivo male poi il correttore mi cambia le parole e sembro uno che va in paranoia.
Cadono no ma volevo dire :casino


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ehm, no.
> Dipende dal codice che ti danno. Il ticket è comunque umano...


Vero, hai ragione.

Dunque, mi sono informato un attimo.

In Italia:

https://www.quotidianosanita.it/studi-e-analisi/articolo.php?approfondimento_id=6324

Negli USA:

https://www.talktomira.com/post/how-much-does-an-er-visit-cost

In breve: in Italia c'è un ticket di 25 € (che può salire di qualche decina di euro in alcune regioni) ma SOLO per i codici bianchi e SOLO se la visita non è seguita da ricovero. Inoltre, non è previsto ticket per i bambini (sotto i 14 anni) in ogni caso. In altre parole, ti fanno pagare 25 € solo se non hai un cazzo e sei andato al PS invece di andare dal tuo medico di base.

Negli USA, _solo per accedere_ all'ER paghi dai 150$ (codice bianco) ai 1500$ (ambulanza); una visita all'ER a seconda degli stati va  in media dai 600 ai 3000 $. Se hai una cosa qualsiasi che richiede trattamenti e/o ospedalizzazioni, si va dalle migliaia alle decine di migliaia di dollari.  Se uno ha un'assicurazione le cose migliorano, ma comunque quasi tutte le assicurazioni prevedono una franchigia che va da qualche centinaio di dollari ad una percentuale che può andare dal 10 al 50%, a seconda dell'assicurazione.

Enjoy.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

ora però non facciamo passare il messaggio che la sanità sia gratuita, perchè paghiamo per il SSN continuamente, se poi le prestazioni sono gratuite è perchè le abbiamo pagate prima, io che non vado mai dal medico e non entro in ospedale da quasi 5 anni, pago senza usufruire del servizio


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora però non facciamo passare il messaggio che la sanità sia gratuita, perchè paghiamo per il SSN continuamente, se poi le prestazioni sono gratuite è perchè le abbiamo pagate prima, io che non vado mai dal medico e non entro in ospedale da quasi 5 anni, pago senza usufruire del servizio


Un'obiezione del genere non merita lo spreco del tempo di una risposta.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Se pensi che questo sia pagare questi servizi, vuol dire che non hai la minima idea di quanto costino questi servizi negli USA se non sei coperto da un'assicurazione del tuo datore di lavoro.


Confermo.
Questi i “prezzi del pronto soccorso“ di Columbus per i seguenti servizi:
Prova pressione
Prova febbre
Spalmatura di pomata a base di Prometazina
Rimozione pungiglione calabrone da mano
Diseinfettamento con acqua ossigenata
Fasciatura
Pillola di antidolorifico
Nessuna assicurazione sanitaria (che ai tempi costava dall’Italia 90 dollari)
Fattura di 828 dollari imposte comprese da pagare solo con carta di credito chiesta prima del trattamento.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora però non facciamo passare il messaggio che la sanità sia gratuita, perchè paghiamo per il SSN continuamente, se poi le prestazioni sono gratuite è perchè le abbiamo pagate prima, io che non vado mai dal medico e non entro in ospedale da quasi 5 anni, pago senza usufruire del servizio


Non è gratuito, ma è accessibile a tutti più o meno senza fare un mutuo.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è gratuito, ma è accessibile a tutti più o meno senza fare un mutuo.


non lo è perchè è un servizio che pagano tutti, anche quelli che non ne usufruiscono, il sistema si basa proprio sul fatto che la maggioranza delle persone non ha patologie tali da richiedere cure continue e dispendiose
inoltre negli stati uniti hanno una tassazione molto più bassa della nostra (la metà più o meno), hanno il sistema delle assicurazioni sanitarie, e hanno anche loro gli ospedali pubblici, poi che ci siano criticità direi che sia anche normale, quelle sono ovunque, il paese perfetto non esiste, le regole sono fatte dagli uomini e gli uomini perseguono spesso interessi personali


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non lo è perchè è un servizio che pagano tutti, anche quelli che non ne usufruiscono, il sistema si basa proprio sul fatto che la maggioranza delle persone non ha patologie tali da richiedere cure continue e dispendiose
> inoltre negli stati uniti hanno una tassazione molto più bassa della nostra (la metà più o meno), hanno il sistema delle assicurazioni sanitarie, e hanno anche loro gli ospedali pubblici, poi che ci siano criticità direi che sia anche normale, quelle sono ovunque, il paese perfetto non esiste, le regole sono fatte dagli uomini e gli uomini perseguono spesso interessi personali


Da un punto di vista sanitario preferisco comunque l’Italia. Avendo vissuto sia qui che la.
Inoltre, avere accesso ad ospedale pubblico negli Stati Uniti non significa ricevere gratuitamente cure. Nemmeno le cure emergenziali sono gratuite e sono oggetto di addebito al paziente. La differenza tra ospedale pubblico e non pubblico risiede nel fatto che il finanziamento del primo e’ federale e, l’assistenza gratuita viene offerta solo ai cittadini meno abbienti, a differenza del non pubblico ove questa prerogativa non esiste.  Cittadini quindi. Non turisti, non clandestini. Se, anche in ospedale pubblico, la eventuale ferita viene giudicata non grave e il paziente non dimostra di poter pagare pur se meno abbiente, può venire dimesso senza alcuna cura solo perché non grave.
La persona che ha ricevuto quelle cure di cui parlavo sopra, non era cittadino americano, non aveva una assicurazione sanitaria, ha dimostrato di poter pagare una cura per una patologia per loro da curare in pronto soccorso.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Da un punto di vista sanitario preferisco comunque l’Italia. Avendo vissuto sia qui che la.


questo è un altro discorso, si parlava di costi non di qualità del servizio
servizio che, per quello che ho avuto modo di vedere, in italia è molto scadente


----------



## spleen (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora però non facciamo passare il messaggio che la sanità sia gratuita, perchè paghiamo per il SSN continuamente, se poi le prestazioni sono gratuite è perchè le abbiamo pagate prima, io che non vado mai dal medico e non entro in ospedale da quasi 5 anni, pago senza usufruire del servizio


OK però se poi ti capita (facciamo gli scongiuri) una sfiga, come è capitato a me, non puoi pensare di dissanguarti finanziariamente per curarti, in secondo luogo tutti invecchieremo (se non ce ne andremo prima, secondi scongiuri) e avremo bisogno di un servizio sanitario che ci stia dietro.
Il welfare è questo.
Se poi dici che sarebbe il caso di razionalizzare la spesa sanitaria per evitare gli sprechi sono d'accordo. Non è pensabile che ci siano in Italia regioni di serie A e regioni di serie B dove i soldi dei contribuenti sono una mangiatoia per il clientelismo dei politici...


----------



## spleen (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Vero, hai ragione.
> 
> Dunque, mi sono informato un attimo.
> 
> ...


Concordo, il costo dei ticket è affrontabile.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> OK però se poi ti capita (facciamo gli scongiuri) una sfiga, come è capitato a me, non puoi pensare di dissanguarti finanziariamente per curarti, in secondo luogo tutti invecchieremo (se non ce ne andremo prima, secondi scongiuri) e avremo bisogno di un servizio sanitario che ci stia dietro.
> Il welfare è questo.
> Se poi dici che sarebbe il caso di razionalizzare la spesa sanitaria per evitare gli sprechi sono d'accordo. Non è pensabile che ci siano in Italia regioni di serie A e regioni di serie B dove i soldi dei contribuenti sono una mangiatoia per il clientelismo dei politici...


negli altri stati sono strutturati in altri modi, in italia non credo che siamo strutturati bene, visto che spesso bisogna ricorrere al privato e spendere due volte


----------



## spleen (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> negli altri stati sono strutturati in altri modi, in italia non credo che siamo strutturati bene, visto che spesso bisogna ricorrere al privato e spendere due volte


Si però non ti credere che siamo tra gli ultimi della classe, anzi...


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si però non ti credere che siamo tra gli ultimi della classe, anzi...


ho visto tanto schifo in questi ultimi tempi...


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si però non ti credere che siamo tra gli ultimi della classe, anzi...


In Europa l'Italia è assolutamente in media, anzi è messa anche abbastanza bene.

Rispetto al resto del mondo, l'Italia è assolutamente first class. Anzi, per essere precisi, fuori dall'Europa il concetto di sanità è qualcosa di molto più vicino al puro darwinismo biologico che a quello che pensiamo noi, anche rispetto alle regioni italiane messe peggio.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> In Europa l'Italia è assolutamente in media, anzi è messa anche abbastanza bene.
> 
> Rispetto al resto del mondo, l'Italia è assolutamente first class. Anzi, per essere precisi, fuori dall'Europa il concetto di sanità è qualcosa di molto più vicino al puro darwinismo biologico che a quello che pensiamo noi, anche rispetto alle regioni italiane messe peggio.


saremo anche first class, ma una mia amica per fare delle cure particolari al figlio deve andare in francia, in italia neanche sanno che esistono


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> saremo anche first class, ma una mia amica per fare delle cure particolari al figlio deve andare in francia, in italia neanche sanno che esistono


E quindi?

Le cure all'avanguardia o molto particolari non sono istantaneamente disponibili in tutti i posti contemporaneamente, per definizione stessa. 
Pensi che negli USA non si spostano da uno stato all'altro per le cure? Si spostano, si spostano, tranquilla. Ora, poi, si spostano anche per abortire... 
Solo che loro non lo considerano uno spostamento, essendo comunque all'interno degli USA. Ecco: bisognerebbe iniziare ad avere questa mentalità anche all'interno della UE. Inoltre, essendo all'interno dell'UE non dovrebbe comunque spendere nulla, o quasi, o sbaglio? (Per la parte relativa alle spese mediche, intendo, ovviamente). E stiamo parlando di Italia-Francia: praticamente una passeggiata in macchina. Negli USA vanno senza problemi dalla East coast alla West coast, 3 ore di fuso orario, senza battere ciglio. E pagano anche!

Ti farebbe bene andare a vivere un po' fuori...


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

quanto divaghi


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quanto divaghi


Di fronte a questo argomento ineccepibile, alzo bandiera bianca...


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Le cure all'avanguardia o molto particolari non sono istantaneamente disponibili in tutti i posti contemporaneamente, per definizione stessa.
> Pensi che negli USA non si spostano da uno stato all'altro per le cure? Si spostano, si spostano, tranquilla. Ora, poi, si spostano anche per abortire...
> ...


direi di no.   se per te andare dalla Puglia a Parigi, per dirne una, sia una passeggiata che si può fare in auto, direi che confermi solo come l'esperienza all'estero frigga i neuroni


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Di fronte a questo argomento ineccepibile, alzo bandiera bianca...


 Non ho voglia di discutere Con chi tanto ha sempre ragione


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Vero, hai ragione.
> 
> Dunque, mi sono informato un attimo.
> 
> ...


Però hanno il personale più figo


----------



## abebis (1 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però hanno il personale più figo


Che mi sembra il minimo sindacale. visto quel che costa.



omicron ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di discutere Con chi tanto ha sempre ragione


Certo, capisco che tutte le tue energie mentali sono assorbite dalla disquisizione sul fatto che la telefonata della moglie del gestore fosse con un possibile amante o una amica.



perplesso ha detto:


> direi di no.   se per te andare dalla Puglia a Parigi, per dirne una, sia una passeggiata che si può fare in auto, direi che confermi solo come l'esperienza all'estero frigga i neuroni


Dunque: si parla di due stati confinanti e tu mi citi due città che, nei due stati, sono praticamente agli antipodi... 
Ottimo.
Per dire: da Torino è più vicina Parigi di Bari... 

Che poi paragonare gli USA all'Italia è come paragonare Giove ad un asteroide, neanche mele con pere, ma va bene così...


----------



## bull63 (1 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora però non facciamo passare il messaggio che la sanità sia gratuita, perchè paghiamo per il SSN continuamente, se poi le prestazioni sono gratuite è perchè le abbiamo pagate prima, io che non vado mai dal medico e non entro in ospedale da quasi 5 anni, pago senza usufruire del servizio


Il nostro è un sistema equo, paghi la sanità con le tasse e chi più guadagna più paga (a parte gli evasori). Se sei economicamente indigente ricevi le stesse cure di chi ha pagato molto. Negli USA non ti curano se non paghi o non paga l'assicurazione. A me pare un sistema iniquo.


----------



## omicron (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Certo, capisco che tutte le tue energie mentali sono assorbite dalla disquisizione sul fatto che la telefonata della moglie del gestore fosse con un possibile amante o una amica.


Hai letto male
Non è la prima volta che capita
Ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Che mi sembra il minimo sindacale. visto quel che costa.


Solo che credo solo nei film.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Dunque: si parla di due stati confinanti e tu mi citi due città che, nei due stati, sono praticamente agli antipodi...
> Ottimo.
> Per dire: da Torino è più vicina Parigi di Bari...
> 
> Che poi paragonare gli USA all'Italia è come paragonare Giove ad un asteroide, neanche mele con pere, ma va bene così...


mi sfugge perchè devi ribadire sempre la tua incapacità di comprendere il testo scritto.   l'esempio è per farti capire che anche 2 stati confinanti hanno parti spesso molto distanti.   quindi la tua affermazione è in linea di massima errata.

il paragone USA-Italia è altrettanto invalido, perchè nella tua visione limitata da esterofilo non riesci ad immaginare che NYC e la California, dimenticando ad esempio il New England dove spesso le distanze sono molto più paragonabili alle nostre, con una densità abitativa notevole.


----------



## francoff (1 Luglio 2022)

Italia un tuo figlio sta tornando a casa! Tra un po' m imbarco e domani sera tortelli con la coda, torta fritta con salume e un acquazzone di gutturnio.... Poi un bargnolino per finire. Ciao ragazzi, ma iniziano le ferie.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Italia un tuo figlio sta tornando a casa! Tra un po' m imbarco e domani sera tortelli con la coda, torta fritta con salume e un acquazzone di gutturnio.... Poi un bargnolino per finire. Ciao ragazzi, ma iniziano le ferie.


Il cibo manca sempre!


----------



## andrea53 (7 Luglio 2022)

Il problema del nostro Paese è quello di avere una sanità che funziona in maniera differenziata tra le varie regioni, di avere un servizio a chiazze con poli di eccellenza e buchi neri di inefficienza... è una banalità di cui tutti siamo consapevoli. C'è però un aspetto che mi pare sfugga alla discussione. Comunque sia, il nostro è un sistema universale, che garantisce un livello sufficientemente equo di accesso al servizio. Quello che non mi sembra che abbiate considerato è l'aspetto relativo ai rapporti con le Compagnie di Assicurazione: nel modello USA (ma anche universalmente, vale per tutte le polizze sanitarie stipulate anche in Italia e in Europa), chi ha sofferto di patologie particolarmente gravi, al termine del ciclo di cure si vede disdetta la polizza. O, nel migliore dei casi, vede aumentare di molto premi e franchigie. Difficilmente una Compagnia di Assicurazioni rinnoverà le garanzie a un paziente oncologico dopo aver rimborsato una quantità pre-determinata di cicli chemioterapici. Difficilmente, allo stesso modo, accetterà di assicurare un cardiopatico dopo un primo infarto. Questa, badate bene, è una differenza fondamentale, perché in modo surrettizio introduce una disparità di trattamento (e quindi una diversa modalità di accesso a un diritto fondamentale), fondata sullo stato di salute dei singoli individui.


----------



## omicron (7 Luglio 2022)

M


andrea53 ha detto:


> Il problema del nostro Paese è quello di avere una sanità che funziona in maniera differenziata tra le varie regioni, di avere un servizio a chiazze con poli di eccellenza e buchi neri di inefficienza... è una banalità di cui tutti siamo consapevoli. C'è però un aspetto che mi pare sfugga alla discussione. Comunque sia, il nostro è un sistema universale, che garantisce un livello sufficientemente equo di accesso al servizio. Quello che non mi sembra che abbiate considerato è l'aspetto relativo ai rapporti con le Compagnie di Assicurazione: nel modello USA (ma anche universalmente, vale per tutte le polizze sanitarie stipulate anche in Italia e in Europa), chi ha sofferto di patologie particolarmente gravi, al termine del ciclo di cure si vede disdetta la polizza. O, nel migliore dei casi, vede aumentare di molto premi e franchigie. Difficilmente una Compagnia di Assicurazioni rinnoverà le garanzie a un paziente oncologico dopo aver rimborsato una quantità pre-determinata di cicli chemioterapici. Difficilmente, allo stesso modo, accetterà di assicurare un cardiopatico dopo un primo infarto. Questa, badate bene, è una differenza fondamentale, perché in modo surrettizio introduce una disparità di trattamento (e quindi una diversa modalità di accesso a un diritto fondamentale), fondata sullo stato di salute dei singoli individui.


ma le assicurazioni funzionano così anche in Italia, l’assicurazione sulla salute te la fanno se stai bene, se hai familiarità a malattie costa di più, sei hai avuto una patologia non te la fanno, se sei stato male te la aumentano 
Quello credo che sia universale


----------



## andrea53 (7 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> M
> 
> ma le assicurazioni funzionano così anche in Italia, l’assicurazione sulla salute te la fanno se stai bene, se hai familiarità a malattie costa di più, sei hai avuto una patologia non te la fanno, se sei stato male te la aumentano
> Quello credo che sia universale


 per questo serve il SSN…


----------



## francoff (8 Luglio 2022)

andrea53 ha detto:


> per questo servi il SSN…


hai perfettamente ragione mai detto il contrario , così come apprezzo la nostra scuola pubblica o le università. Solo che quando parli di Usa parte immediatamente il discorso sulla sanità e sullo stato sociale in genere senza guardare altri aspetti della società usa . Ci sono migliaia di under 40 che emigrano da italia a usa ogni anno il contrario quasi mai : ci sarà un motivo! Poi che la società Usa abbia molti problemi e contraddizioni sono il primo a dirlo e ne sono conscio , però che siano un grande paese motore del mondo è innegabile . Domani lo sarà la Cina , forse , oggi lo sono gli Usa . Per un giovane che non vuole vivere di sussidi ( ho letto nei post precedenti uno che esaltava il reddito di cittadinanza ) questo paese può darti grosse opportunità , anche perchè poi non c'è l ipocrisia dei falsi stage da 50 ore a settimana a 300 euro mese e poi devi dire pure grazie!


----------



## francoff (2 Agosto 2022)

é proprio volato questo mese .............il 4 si ritorna a lavorare .


----------



## bull63 (2 Agosto 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione mai detto il contrario , così come apprezzo la nostra scuola pubblica o le università. Solo che quando parli di Usa parte immediatamente il discorso sulla sanità e sullo stato sociale in genere senza guardare altri aspetti della società usa . Ci sono migliaia di under 40 che emigrano da italia a usa ogni anno il contrario quasi mai : ci sarà un motivo! Poi che la società Usa abbia molti problemi e contraddizioni sono il primo a dirlo e ne sono conscio , però che siano un grande paese motore del mondo è innegabile . Domani lo sarà la Cina , forse , oggi lo sono gli Usa . Per un giovane che non vuole vivere di sussidi ( ho letto nei post precedenti uno che esaltava il reddito di cittadinanza ) questo paese può darti grosse opportunità , anche perchè poi non c'è l ipocrisia dei falsi stage da 50 ore a settimana a 300 euro mese e poi devi dire pure grazie!


Emigrano verso gli USA laureati altamente qualificati con lauti stipendi e relativi  benefit, inclusa assicurazione medica e questo è un  grande problema per l'Italia. Ma rimarco la differenza per le persone meno abbienti. Queste  non possono permettersi di pagare assicurazioni, medicine e cure, In USA possono morire in Italia hanno l'opportunità di essere curati. Dal mio punto di vista questa è una differenza abissale, solo in Europa, con l'Italia in testa, abbiamo conquistato lo stato sociale.


----------

